# Due April 09 - UK



## Shinning_Star

*Username:*.......................*Date of *:.........................*Important dates:*...............................*Due Dates:*.....



sazza121..................................................................................next app please............................26/03/2009


Shinning_star...........................................................................Epi consul 02/02/2009
.............................................................................................Hosp app 09/02/2009...............................01/04/2009

Mellllly...............29/07/2009............................3nd scan 09/02/2009.................................02/04/2009
Emmylou......................................16/07/2008.............................Scan 13/11/2008............................02/04/2009
Flitty...........................................29/07/2008.............................next app please..............................02/04/2009
Sheepy99.....................................26/07/2008.............................next app please..............................02/04/2009

Lu28........................................... 26/07/2008............................Scan 24/11/2008..............................03/04/2009

Owo............................................28/07/2008.............................2nd scan 24/11/08...........................04/04/2009

Ang.............................................29/07/2009.................................................................................07/04/2009

HannahGraceee..................................................14/01/2009..............................................08/04/2009
Little Bee.................28/07/2008.............................next app pls.............................................08/04/2009
queenmummytobe......................................................................Scan 24/11/2008..............................08/04/2009

lyndsey3010..................................................................................................................................09/04/2009

Helenbun2005................................03/08/2008.................................................................................10/04/2009


hopeful3.......................................................................................................................................12/04/2009

mummi2b.................................................................................Scan app 25/12/2008........................13/04/2009


mummy&bump................................................................................................................................14/04/2009
SJnams........................................................................................................................................14/04/2009

mz_jackie86.............................................................................Scan app 05/12/2008.........................15/04/2009 

beckster.......................................08/08/2008............................next app please................................17/04/2009
Klaire1982.....................................13/09/2008............................Scan 10/12/08
..............................................................................................Mw 17/12/08.................................17/04/2009
Meg.............................................08/08/2008............................next app please...............................17/04/2009
Puffinmuffin...................................06/08/2008............................Scan 23/02/08.................................17/04/2009.

danapeter36.................................................................................................................................19/04/2009

claire-eedie...................................................................................................................................20/04/2009

EmmaRB........................................13/08/2008.........................2nd Scan 01/12/2008...........................21/04/2009
mummy to be.................................................................................................................................21/04/2009

Sarah_george...........................................................................next app please................................22/04/2009

littletiger......................................14/08/2008..................................................................................23/04/2009
Marshmallow.................................02/09/2008............................next app please.................................23/04/2009

Bootyb....................................................................................2nd Scan 10/12/2008.......................24/04/2009
Janisdkh......................................17/08/2008..................................................................................24/04/2009
navarababe...................................................................................................................................24/04/2009
v2007..........................................12/08/2008............................Scan app 15/12/2008........................24/04/2009

Sammielouize.......................................................................................MW app 08/01/2009.......................26/04/2009

Laura--x......................................25/08/2008.............................Next Scan 05/02/2008...............................29/04/2009
XxxjacquixxX............................................................................4d Scan 30/01/2009.........................29/04/2009

Cassandra................................................................................Scan 04/12/2008..............................30/04/2009




Love and Luck and loadsa sticky super glu!


----------



## Lu28

Am I allowed to join in a day or so even though I'm in Ireland?? Not the UK I know but close enough!:happydance:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hey there, just dropping by from the due March section to wish you both my congratulations, good luck with the next 8 months,

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## owo

Hey,

Thought i would join you in here too.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Of course Lu, look forward to keeping in touch!
Owo, another page to natter on, i'm leaving my splatter all over the place! hehe


----------



## LittleBee

Hey ShiningStar there you are!! I am changing my profile, status ecc so I saw your thread and here I am!! Week 4, due 8th April!!!:happydance:
I wish everything goes super perfect and sticky!!!
Give a big:hug: to everyone!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey was wodnering where you'd gotton too, thought you'd got ya :bfp: and abandoned us! :winkwink: I'll pm you some links.


----------



## tink

:happydance:hiyaaaaaaaa!xx:hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey Tink how ya been feeling!


----------



## Shinning_Star

by the way where do i find the little status change underneath user name, i went to user cp and edit stauts and changed to pregnant but it's not changed on forums? any ideas?


----------



## sheepy99

Hi, I'm from the UK but moved to Ireland a few years ago. Pregnant for the first time, and am due April 2nd. (I worked it out to Apr 1 but doc says Apr 2). I never realised quite how scary this all is, my head thinks of nothing else it's slowing driving me crazy!


----------



## mummymadness

You can change status , Under User cp menu .
Some where on there is and edit bit i think lol...
Iam from March club too , But popping by to wish you all massive luck . x .


----------



## Shinning_Star

thanks mummy madness, Yeah thats where I was going but discovered had to press reset, and then it put one the pregnant bit.

Thanks for the well wishes march mummies, hope all is goin well over there.

hope we get a few more people on here, thats for sure, it's a bit quiet!


----------



## mummymadness

Theres lots of maybes in TTC hun , I bet you you are full to the brim soon :) .
And i checked rules Lol Lol Lol ... All us months can mix and match lol . xx .


----------



## Shinning_Star

haha, I shld hope so tee hee.

Think I might do a front page at beginning for dates etc,like another member suggested we did elsewhere. (cheers s Rah.)

I thought we seemed to be having quite a few announcement but no sign upers yet, guess we all get a bit nervous and shocked when we finally get our :bfp:'s


----------



## helenbun2005

hi there! Im Helen, i havent been the the docs yet (only found out last night!) - making my appointment tomorrow.

Im due april 10th/ 11th (11th being my mums birthday!)

Im from Milton Keynes! x x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey sheepy99, Hey helenbun2005. Congratulations to you both and HI!


----------



## flitty

How do I join? I got my BFP 29th July, I worked out my dues date as 2nd April 2009. :)


----------



## Lu28

Hey ladies, my due date is 11 April if you wouldn't mind popping it in for me Shining Star? I've had my first GP appt but not my first proper appt and probably won't til my health insurance is sorted out - I get it through work and they hadn't sorted it out when they should, it's difficult trying to pressure them without telling them why!!

Sheepy, another girl in Ireland :yipee:!!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Flitty welcome nice to meet you, do you have preggers journal?

So how is everyone feeling today, well i've been taking pregnacare for three days now and I have to say I've not felt sick for trhee days. (wondering if coincidence, or if pregnacare helping me with vitamins etc required?) I still have my uti, find out tomorrow if i'm resistant to last group of anti b's if I am well lord help me, they'll have to find some kinda cure!

I'm not feeling preggers at all, having felt so ill from abt 10 dpo dizzy sick etc, I am amazed I'm not feeling much if not scared! The only thing I can say are my boobs, the nipples really hurt and they are defo firmer and heavier already! But other than that I keep forgetting, sounds mad doesn't it. Well ok not forgetting but cmpletly disbelieving.

I have midwife tomor at 14.40 whereby I think it's all just paperwork, don't think you can hear heart beat at five weeks can you?

Love and Hugs to you all! xxxx


----------



## sheepy99

Hi Shinnin_star, forgot to add my :bfp: it was 26/07/08. 

Hi Lu28 - I've gotta sort the health insurance out too, hard trying to work out if it covers you for much, told by GP that will still have a big bill at the end of it!

and abig :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I'm sure glad of the NHS it has to be said!!!


----------



## curiosa

hello buddies! :)
I got my first BFP on 1st August 
My due date should be 16 April 2009
and my first GP appointment is on Monday 11 Aug! can't wait!


----------



## Shinning_Star

CONGRATULATIONS, curiosa. Nice to see you over here hunni, good luck and happy healthy nine months!


----------



## Lu28

hi sheepy - yes just need to figure out what, if anything, health insurance will cover, otherwise I might just go public and get it all for free! I know someone who's with VHI and was told 260 up front and 100 for each scan but that's with. I'm with Vivas so not sure what the situation is with them.


----------



## mellllly

Im due 4th April x


----------



## journey

I'm from the US but I hope I can still join you ladies. :) I got my BFP on Aug 6, my EDD is April 17, and my first doc appt. is Aug 29. :happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey mellllly and journey, Congratulations, sorry for getting you both to move over, but I knew I'd get confused talking to all mums on two threads hehe and seeing as it was my fault for putting it in the wrong place to start with! 

So Mellllly, when did you get your bfp's and whens your next appointments, anyone got scan dates yet? Journey your more than welcome I only put UK on there without reaslising tbh! So I'll add your info to front page. 

Welcome to both of you!

Love & Hugs


----------



## sheepy99

I know I must be mad but I set up my first apt with the consultant at the hospital, I just couldn't wait for 12 weeks. I know it'll cost more but anything for a bit of peace of mind. They were happy to book me in for an early scan (always are when you are paying for it) but it would have to be next week as the consultant was on holiday after then. I've my apt on the 12th so I'll barely be 7 weeks so can they tell anything at that stage??


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well they'll be a heart beat and be able to check approx dates so I'd go for it if i cld, wouldn't like to hazzard a guess on the price mind! so thats the 12 of august, wow, i'll pop it in on front page!


----------



## sazza121

i am due on April 3rd.. Just getting my head around it all as this will be our first!!

So hard to keep it to ourselves!!

I have got my booking appointment tomorrow - so fingers crossed everything goes ok!


----------



## LittleBee

Hey!! BFP 28.7.08 First vaginal scan 17.8.08

Hugs!!


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> Hey mellllly and journey, Congratulations, sorry for getting you both to move over, but I knew I'd get confused talking to all mums on two threads hehe and seeing as it was my fault for putting it in the wrong place to start with!
> 
> So Mellllly, when did you get your bfp's and whens your next appointments, anyone got scan dates yet? Journey your more than welcome I only put UK on there without reaslising tbh! So I'll add your info to front page.
> 
> Welcome to both of you!
> 
> Love & Hugs

I got my BFP on the 29th July, I had a doctors appointment on the 31st July.
Now just waiting for the midwife to call me, I might get an early scan done privately though, just to make sure everything is ok!

xx


----------



## curiosa

ohh lots of pregnancy buddies!! nice to see you here girls! congrats for your :bfp:s :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI sazza121 nice to meet you! details all added in. Let us know when you have your appointment through. 
Mellllly all added in, so you've had your first app, are you waiting for you scan gate!
Hey Lu, curiosa; how you both feeling and hi all march mummies, who pop over, must pop over to visit you soon.
littlebee hows the lack of symptoms going? hope your feeling bit more condfident hunni!
Have I forgotton anyone?
I'm ok, as mentioned all my symptoms seem to have disapeared. lets hope sickness doesn't come back with a vengeance! LOL but all in the name of baby! Tooke the other kids to chessington yesterday and other than being a sweaty mare I wasn't too exhausted which I was worried about considering how I'd felt when we went to the zoo last week!


----------



## curiosa

hehe must be very tiring taking care of kids, especially when they go to places they like and are really excited! :rofl:

I think my ab pains have finally settled, which is nice cause I had some pretty painful pains around ~12-15PO... I had some pains in the afternoon for a few days and now it's mostly just weirdness, not much pain. Or perhaps I'v just gotten used to it! I'm not complaining about the lack of symptoms - I'm glad!! :happydance:


----------



## Lu28

Hi girls! My only symptom at the moment is ridiculous tiredness, really struggling at work at the moment, just want to sleep! How are the rest of you girls doing?


----------



## journey

Good morning ladies (well, it's morning here - probably around lunchtime for most of you!)

I feel good today, slightly bloated and still a bit of niggly pain/discomfort on my right side. It was a sharp pain when I woke up yesterday but now it seems to be going away. I freaked out DH as I was (and still am) scared of having an ectopic but hopefully everything is fine.

I can't believe I have to wait 4 weeks before I can even talk to a doctor! And they tell you nothing, like no one said I should be taking a prenatal vitamin (which I've been taking for 2 months) or folic acid (which I've been taking since last October). I was slightly anemic last year so I was also taking iron pills, which helped a lot. This is the most important time to be taking folic acid (actually you should take it before you get pregnant) but not everyone knows that. Sigh...thank God for the Internet! :happydance:


----------



## curiosa

oh yeah, thank god you got all that info from the net, Journey!! I'd been to see my GP before stopping BCP so he'd already put me on folic acid... and I started taking pregnancy multivitamins 2 months ago. :happydance:

I'm feeling ok. Actually feel less pregnant now than I did before :bfp:! :rofl: we'll see how it goes eh...


----------



## mellllly

Yeh just waiting for scan date!

I have slightly sore breasts at the moment, no sickness - have had funny tummy though due to a stomach bug. I feel very tired but thats about it really! xx


----------



## Hopeful3

Hey can I join my due date 12/04/2009 fingers crossed sooooo tightly:happydance:


----------



## sheepy99

I've had no symptoms yet at all, I've had dull ache like AF coming but that's it. I shouldn't complain but you kinda want some symptoms to make it feel real. The other weird thing is that I'm actually losing weight but I can probably put that down to the zero alcohol and also the mad stressing I've been doing!


----------



## curiosa

I have actually lost my appetite! Not sure if it's cause the little one is interfering with my digestive tract, but I feel full quite quickly so I'm actually eating less than usual! :rofl: 
I'm not complaining cause I'm sure I'll put on weight later on!


----------



## Ang

Can I join please. i am due 7th April 09. Got my BFP on 29th July on holiday in Italy xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hello all :wave:

Ang: welcome hunni to april09 babies. Congratulations on your :bfp: and what a place to find out, how romantic! Look forward to hearing more about you and your pregnancy! Be sure to let us know your important dates
hopeful: Your obviously worried hunni, best of luck and loadsa sticky baby glu! Can you remember when you got your :bfp: and let us know as soon as you get any dates you wanna share and I'll pop it on the front page!

Curiosa: Glad your pains have died down, I now what you mean about appetite, for some reason I've not been too hungry to be honest. How is tempura chan doing? hehe!

sheepy99: well not so bad about not symptoms, but I can completely relate, my symptoms died down this week and I was getting terrified. LOL

Lu28: Tiredness, oh yes, it is soo tiring, I have been sleeping for about ten hours at night plus a two-three hour kip! LOL I honestly don't know how I worked in the first few months of my first pregnancy, my heart goes out to you! Are you taking any extra pregnancy vitammins, I think they can kinda help, but other than that, lol call in sick or go hme early hehe!

Journey: 4 weeks until you even see a doctor, well at least I got to see a doc within a few days! It's the midwives that seem few and far between!

Mellllly: Hail to the sore heavy boobies, LOL god they ache don't they. I've had a bit of a funny tummy too, not sure if a 'thing' or to do with pregnancy! Hope you get your scan date through soon!

Not sure where little bee or flitty have gotten too, hope all is well girlies!

As for me, well I'm very tired, boobs still ache and the nausea and indigestion has returned! LOL I have ocasional twangs downin my tummy, but I think it's all normal. 
Midwife phoned yesterday saying I have an appointmen at local childs centre on 15 September where she'll sort out our scan date, I hope that means they can get a scan date within a few weeks cos I'll be eleven weeks by appointment date. I've also got an appointment with it would seem another midwife on 1 September and my docs surgery, as doc said he wanted me to see someone every four weeks due to ds being big baby and my high bp towards end of his pregancy! Doctor told me that I would get my scan date sent through to me, so I am completly confused as to who's care I'm under???

Anyway gonna go now, cos gotta go have myshower and get ready to take the kids swimming. 

Love and Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## curiosa

yay, nice to see more April-mummies :)

Ang, where in Italy were you? I come from Italy :)

Shinin_star - I'm thinking you might end up getting double the care! :rofl: Wouldn't that be great!? 

Tempura-chan is doing well. I am very happy that I was able to eat all my lovely Japanese food last night! I think I got a twinge of nausea this morning, but it might have been cause my stomach was really empty... I don't eat much breakfast and sometimes I forget alltogether, so my bad. :blush:


----------



## curiosa

ok I went into the 2st trimester Bump Pictures' thread cause I wanted to see approximately how big my bump will be like when I go on holiday in October... wow so many girls at 10/12 weeks have a much SMALLER belly than I have now, and I'm only just 4 wks pregnant! Kinda depressing really... :sad1:. Hope my belly does get too big... :wacko:


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww, curiosa I'm sure your bump will be fine! My belly is bigger than most peoples, I wouldn't say I'm a big person but i do have an extra tyre left over from my ds. I posted a picture up in first tri bumps, and some people and biggish at this stage. I think alot of it is water rention, so not to woarry am syre won't be too huge
hugs xxxx


----------



## sazza121

hi all,

Booking appointment went well (cept the receptionist didnt book me in for an hour slot so i have to go back in two weeks for my blood tests!).

The midwife has said that i will be having shared care with the hospital and that she would refer me. Does anyone know how long it takes to get a date through for the 12 week scan.. Probably depends on hospitals I guess but just can't wait!

Feeling really well at the moment, only symptom is extreme tiredness!! But only 6wks+1!!

Take care all xx


----------



## curiosa

Shining_Star, I'm just feeling a bit fat, even though I'm not that big either (size 12) I've always had a rounded belly.... I wonder whether starting off with an extra layer of fat makes the bump bigger in the end or not... who knows!

sazza, hope you get your appointment through soon.
I'm waiting to see my GP for the first time on Monday and then I'll find out how it all works.


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww a size 12 bless you, bet you'll have a lovely neat bump. I'm not sure abt whether it affects the size in he end, i know I started really showing at abt 11 weeks before, And I had a flat tummy then! I cld prob fob off mine as a bump lol, but i know it all just water!
Sazza great things went well at app, I think I'll be having shared care, as I seem to have two appointments with two different midwives. I get the impression you generally get an appointment around 12 weeks no matter where.

Love & Hugs


----------



## Lu28

I was thinking of posting a pic of how I am now to compare later on - I'm size 12 too and quite tall (5'10") so I've been told it might take ages for me to show, not sure if that's true. I want a bump!!!:hissy:


----------



## journey

Last time around I was a 10-12 (only 5'7) and I was well into my second tri before I started wearing maternity pants. I never did have a huge bump (but it was cute!) This time, I'm a little bigger and my belly is a little fuller than before. I'm in no hurry to start showing - I don't want to have to tell people until I'm good and ready!


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL well i posted my up and it's taking all my will power not to take it off of there, it looks so huge! LOL BUT I will leave it on there, be nice to compare it in a few months. That one thing I was glad I did was to take regular pictures!

I might try the toilet roll sheet challenge and measure with my toilet roll how many sheets I am before and as we go along!


----------



## LittleBee

Hey how are you all??!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

gd, little bee where on earth do you hide lol


----------



## LittleBee

I'm here...always in lab ...working...I want vacation!!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone I am from the US not the UK but theres no one from the US that I can find looking for a pregnancy buddy or as me and my friend who is pregnant but already for months call it our belly buddies. I was just wondering if i could be added at least till I find someone from the US.


----------



## Shinning_Star

kellysays2u; Your more than welcome, it just says Uk as a matter of course, I didn't know what to entitle the thread at the time. 
Just give us your due dates when you got your :bfp: if you can remember and any up and coming events appoint you want to let us know about.


Well ladies I think I'm having a craving, LOL I've suddenly a need for chees and onion walkers crisps, now not generally being a crisp eater, this is a bit unusual! The latest I have a feeling I'm having a girl, weird, but just think so? hmmm we'll see I'm usually wrong. haha! Not so worried abt there being two now think it was just an initial panic suddenly set in!
Hope every body is well, I'm still feeling stick and am a bit concenred of sudden period pains coming in, as not had period type pains yet, only muscular pains, so am hoping it's all ok?


----------



## sheepy99

I've finally started to get a few mild symptoms today so feeling happier! My BB's have starting aching a little and also I felt nauseous when trying to find meat for the Sunday roast. I walked round 2 different supermarkets but every bit of meat I looked at made me feel queesy.. didn't connect it at the time! 

Emotions are still up and down but feeling more positive at the moment... just need to hold out till my appointment on Tuesday!


----------



## LittleBee

Hello!!I had a bad wake up this morning...nausea and diarrhea (sorry TMI) that fortunately didn't last long! I'm now sitting on my couch watching tv and being bored. I wish tomorrow I'll be better. Hugs


----------



## journey

kellysays2u said:


> Hey everyone I am from the US not the UK but theres no one from the US that I can find looking for a pregnancy buddy or as me and my friend who is pregnant but already for months call it our belly buddies. I was just wondering if i could be added at least till I find someone from the US.

 Hi Kelly - I'm from the US too. Welcome! :)

Well, my AF is officially late - LOL! I got my BFP so early that I was kinda worried it wasn't really real, you know? Sounds kinda silly but now that there's no :witch: I guess I really am pregnant! Unlike the last time, I haven't taken any HPTs since the second day. I haven't had any symptoms, just a few twinges here and there and my nipples are slightly sore. I'm actually looking forward to morning sickness so I at least FEEL pregnant. Right now, it doesn't feel real yet. :(

Shinin Star, I just KNEW I was having a girl the first time. Had her full name picked out and everything. Both hubby and I were positive we were having a girl. Then, on the day of my scan to find out the sex, I all of a sudden thought, what if it's a boy? I BET it's a boy. And sure enough, it was!


----------



## Lu28

Journey - I know what you mean about it feeling real now that AF was late, I was exactly the same! I refused to move over to the First Tri section from TTC until she was late just in case it was a chemical pg!

I'm still very very tired and feel quesy every now and then but certainly not as bad as I know some girls are. My only other thing at the moment is a slight tugging sensation down where I assume my womb is! Very odd and not painful but a bit uncomfortable, I've had it for the last few days. I'm assuming its just stretching pains and not worrying about it. It's very odd but I can constantly feel my womb area now if you know what I mean - it's not necessarily painful but I'm just always aware of it. Other than that I"m fine!

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Sheepy!!!


----------



## sheepy99

Thanks Lu28, I'm all excited but nervous at the same time. They said I should have a full bladder but didn't say how much to drink. Anyone any idea how much water I should drink? (I thought it would be an internal scan rather than a tummy one - but maybe they don't do that all the time on early scans)


----------



## Shinning_Star

If it's internal they advise you to have an empty bladder if it's a tummy one they advise a full bladder, but don't worry you don't have to be on the brink of weeing yourself. LOL

Best of luck for tomorrow, my dp is actually considering paying out for a scan at eight weeks, (yippee!) I'm not gonna go on abt it cos intially he said "phffff, no way we can wait like everyone else." Lol but now he can't wait either so he's considering paying out for one. hehe! We'll see.

I dunno why I think it's a girl it's weird, but I always felt my son wld be a boy and he was, can't explain. I think it's the intial feeling before you've thought abt it too much, but time will tell an we're not gonna find out the sex so be a whole eight months, haha!


----------



## sheepy99

Thanks Shinning_star, I bet you convince him to get the scan! I have absolutely no patience...I'm terrible. I'll make sure I have a bottle of water about an hour before I go in, hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## mellllly

Can anyone else not stop eating!???


OMG - Just had KFC followed by 2! Yes 2! Krispy Kreme donuts! Regretting it now though :-S

I am having a private early scan on Saturday - yippey! £50 for the pleasure of it! Cant wait! Can you see the heartbeat? I will be 7 weeks 1 day xx


----------



## LittleBee

I'll have one in 5 days too!! I don't know if we can see anything there...but please keep me informed on your result!!


----------



## Lu28

I'm feeling all left out now without an early scan!!! Think we're going to wait until the 12 week stage..... Did (another!) hpt this morning though and for the first time the result line was darker than the control line!!!:happydance:

Good luck with the scan today sheepy, let us know what you can see!

Shining Star, would you mind adding 15 October as the date for my first hospital appt? Thanks!


----------



## journey

Good luck Sheepy!

Lu, I took another HPT this morning too b/c I just don't feel pregnant at all. The result line turned dark in about 2 secs, before the control line even came up! I just wish I had at least ONE symptom, besides no :witch: and :bfp:. I'll probably be regretting I said that in a couple of weeks! :rofl:


----------



## Lu28

Journey, my line appeared before the control line too, I was so excited!!! God how sad is that!:blush:


----------



## sheepy99

Hi all, had my scan today, I've never been so excited and scared in my life! My blood pressure is apparently high 140/86 (doesn't mean much to me) which I have to keep an eye on but I would put it down to me being like a cat on a hot tin roof whilst waiting to be seen!

Had my scan, and yep he (eventually) found a heartbeat. He was searching for ages and I was petrified, I kept saying can you see a heartbeat and he said "that's what I'm looking for" but he got it in the end. I had a tummy scan rather than internal, maybe that's why it was harder. I didn't actually see a hearbeat on the baby as such, it was shown by underneath the main picture like a little sound wave- is this normal? 

Still consultant confirmed he'd found a heartbeat so I guess that's all that matters. I had a slight browny discharge when wiped this morning (gone now) so I was more worried than normal but they didn't seem worried by it at all.

Next date for the diary is 18/09/08 - will get another scan then so can hopefully see more than a blob then!


----------



## Lu28

Glad it all went well Sheepy!!! I think my first scan will be around the time of 18 Sept too, I'll be around 12 weeks then:happydance:


----------



## curiosa

sheepy, glad to hear the scan went well! It's strange that they did a normal scan so early on in the pregnancy. But at least he found your little one and the heartbeat so all is well! hurrah! :happydance:


----------



## v2007

Hi Buddies. 

I got my 3rd :bfp: on 12th August.

My EDD should be 13 April 2009.

Im having my booking in app today. Wed 13th Aug. 

Loook forward to chatting with you all. 

Victoria x x


----------



## sheepy99

:happydance:Congrats on you BFP Victoria and welcome to the group!


----------



## journey

Congrats Victoria and welcome! 

Sheepy, I'm glad your scan went well! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I want a pregnancy buddie :(


----------



## journey

Well hi Hannah - since you're due in April you can be buddies with us!

I'm STILL waiting for symptoms - ANY symptom so I can at least FEEL pregnant! :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Your lucky then i haven't had any extreme ones such as morning sickness, but serve heartburn bloating( i look as if i'm about 5 months lol) and the sorest boobs ever!! Hard to sleep, as i can only on my side:(


----------



## Lu28

Hey Journey, I'll loan you my morning sickness!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi April girlies :) .....

Just wanted to pop over from March ladies and say hey ! , And see how you all are . I like floating around lol . xx .


----------



## curiosa

Sadly my little one is no more, so if you could remove me from the list, Shining_Star! Thank you! 
I wish all the rest of you a good pregnancy and that you all go on to have healthy little babies. I shall keep following your progress!! :hugs:


----------



## journey

Oh nooooo! :(

I am so so sorry Curiosa! :hugs: :hug:


----------



## sheepy99

I'm really sorry to hear that curiosa :sad1:
Big :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Sorry I haven't updated for days on end, been a bit ill and well tired!

For those of your that don't know I had a scan on tues 12 Aug, I had really bad pain on my right hand side that was stopping me in my tracks, so off to the epu I trotted! They did an internal scan and said baby was fine and where should be, there was only one, I saw the strong heartbeat :cloud9: Sadly though my dp didn't get to see it as it was internal and we had to take my ds along due to kinda emergency trip! Which was huge shame and I know he's gutted. :cry: 
They kept me at six weeks though and said little cashew measured 3.9 mm, but thing is I looked into this and that seems to be measuremnet of a five weeks baby so don't know why they didn't put me back a week! I mean tues was exactly six weeks, so maybe now cashews more the 7mm we're supposed to be at but who knows, so goin in for twelve week scan (still not date) with the expectancy of being put back a week! ARghhh. 
Anyway pain is apparently becuase I have a cyst on my corpus luteum, the bit that provides baby with hormones until the placenta takes over! It's completly harmless and will either disappear or will burst neither is anything to worry about! All I can do is take paracetamol for pain. which admitedly had dampened down substantially!

Thing is now I've gotton a flippin UTI again and it's agony! Worse than previous ones and alot of blood in urine and tummy and back pain. My doc didn't seemed worried at all and seemed to think it was imposible to be a kidney infection, so if it gets worse, I'll be calling the doc out this eve! Dp taken night off work as holiday just incase later on I have to go hospital, I told him not to worry and save it but he seemed determined, thing is it's a wasted day as he's just sitting watching tele and I'm in bed, feeling sorry for myself and sleeping ALOT!

Anyway to you lovely ladies; Scan tomor melllly how exciting where abouts are you getting it done for fifty quid, living in essex eveything in region of 100.00, but I cld always pop down to gosport see family and get another scan, esp now the measurements are buggin me and we didn't get our photo's!
little bee is your scan on 17 which is a sunday or is it monday? Just wondering hunni, although I know cld be either due to going private.
sheepy99 I'm so glad all was well with you scan I think bp is usually 120/60 the lower number ie 60 being the blood pressure suppost to remain on or around 60 ish believe! But like you said you could of just been stressing! I don't know about heart beat as I could see cashews quite clearly protruding lol was kinda strange, but then that was internal, maybe external is a bit harder to detect so early on? At least you got pictures!
WELCOME v2007 and hannahgraceee I've added you onto our front board, keep us informed and jump in and find a host of preg buddies! Hannahgraceee thats actually my sisters name too Hannah Grace hehehe! She's also preggers but abt 18 weeks now I think!
Lu awww don't feel left out hunni! Seems like ages until your appointment! Hope it goes quick well for all of us, you still feeling sicky and tired?
Journey; you can have my right side pain and UTI I want I'll even throw in free nausea! Seriously don't worry 20 % women don't get any symptoms, just means you'll have a rough labour, LOL not really! That doesn't work at all. It's good your an example for us all to be jealous of! Bet youll get your bump first or something!
Anyone know what has happened to sazza, hopeful and ang, hope all is well and they drop by soon!
I've seen helenbun abt a little bit but not recently anyone know anything?

And OWO my testing buddy how are you doing, hope all is well, have you got a pregnancy journal yet?


----------



## mellllly

Its called First View Imaging, in the cams hall estate! There is a full price list on there its £50 for what they call the dating / early scan, then they get more expensive for sexing scan etc!

I am quite nervous / scared / excited about it eeeeeeek!

Sound like you have had a bit of a time with it! I ended up in A & E on tuesday night due to severe cramping - turns out I have a water infection - GREAT! Stomach bug last week, water infecton this week - i reckon morning sickness next week! xx


----------



## Beckstar

Hi ladies!

I got my BFP on 8th August and I think I'm due on April 17th. I still don't feel the slightest bit pregnant (I know it's early days yet) and it looks like I'll also be getting a private scan, hopefully on or around September 27th. My doctor is really nice and sensible, down-to-earth and calming. She just says "relax, don't worry about it" but you know, I'd like to worry about it actually. I'd like to get an appointment with a midwife and have an idea when my first NHS scan will be (cos I want to have had it by October 3rd) and generally get started. But she's all "take it slow, it's early days yet, there's loads of time". I know it's early days yet but I'm impatient!

Sorry for the unexpected rant ;) So, please add me to the April list. Oh, and hi to the Irish ladies - I'm Irish too but living in London atm.

Becky


----------



## chrissie33

Hi girls, I joined here yesterday and have to say there are some fantastic ladies here! It amazes me how some of things that have happened to me have also happened to so many of you and so I dont feel so alone in that now.
Well, got my :bfp: on Thursday (did another to be sure yesterday tho as convinced myself I had imagined it and it was a false positive). Very excited about it all and this im due around 20th April 2009 if my dates are correct. Could you add me to your list?

Good luck to all you lovely ladies and I hope to speak to you all more as we move along.

Big :hug:

Chrissie xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey WELCOME beckster and chrissie and congratulations. I've added you both to front page, hope to hear more from you soon.

Melllly hope your scan went well today, how exciting can't wat to hear, and little bee, hope yours goes well tomor or monday, not sure which day.

Well I just ate sme of my dp's chilli con carne, which had lovely taste but he'd put tablespoon of chilli in it, not a teaspoon! yes he meant to he usually has two tablespoons, but had reduce it for me! well I ate it and now i feel rather queezy! oops, don't think cashew agreed!


----------



## chrissie33

Thanks for adding me shinning_star. Gosh chilli sounds good right now... I feel hungry but dont know what to have.... think I must go raid the fridge..... :munch: 
thanks again x


----------



## mellllly

scan pics for those who havnt seen my other post! xx
 



Attached Files:







1_1.JPG
File size: 91.7 KB
Views: 5









1_6.JPG
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## meg

hello, wondering if i can join in? due around the 17th of April (i think - not too sure of dates yet) - and first dr's appointment on 19th August. BFP on 08.08.08!!!

Looking forward to being buddies with you all!


----------



## journey

Ah, there you are Meg - I was hoping you'd join us! My EDD is April 17 too! :happydance:

Love your scan pics Mellllly!


----------



## v2007

H, ive got an early reassurance scan on the 21/08 and a 10 wk scan on the 19/9. 

Thanks. 

Victoria x x x


----------



## meg

Thanks Journey! being a bit cautious but felt brave enough to join today!


----------



## LittleBee

Hey April moms!! Here's my scan pic for those who haven't seen my post in 1st trimester! Hugs!
 



Attached Files:







as.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## journey

Oooh, I'm so envious of all the scan pics! I probably won't get one till the first week of September at the soonest.

Well, I think my imagined low-grade nausea is actually turning into the real thing. With my son's pregnancy I had all day m/s, no puking thank goodness but just felt sick all day and had an aversion to all food. Now I'm starting to get that same blech taste in my mouth where nothing tastes good. I bought some ginger ale and a lot of soup for quick meals. I am relieved to finally have some symptoms, but it's not fun! Still, I asked for it so I can't complain now can I? :)


----------



## chrissie33

Poor Journey, I am sure I will be regretting it too when the nausea sets in.... so far I have only had two small emotional outbursts and other than that nothing much .... other than feeling very conscious of my abdomen... feels like it is periodically going solid so I am aware that something is going on in there .....hahahaha


----------



## LittleBee

Hey there! I just came back from the analyst for my blood test and glucose curve..tasted awful blah. Everything is going fine and no nausea yet!! Woohoooo!!


----------



## Lu28

HI girls! Glad to see everyone is doing so well and I love all the scan pics! I don't think my doc (GP) has the function to print off pictures but I was happy the other day just to know everything was as it should be so I'm not complaining. I have another scan with him at about week 12 and then the 1st hospital one will be at weeks18-22 so maybe I'll get a pic then?!

:hug: to everyone:hugs:


----------



## chrissie33

Hi, could you add my scan date of 27th August to the list? Ty x


----------



## Shinning_Star

I hope all is updated correctly. 

Welcome Meg nice to meet you look forward to hearing more from you.

Mellllly and little bee what little beanies, how reasurring it is though to see the baby happily growing away did you get to see the heart beat. Melly yours looks like it's measuring big, or did sonogapher say it right for your stage?

Well I'm sorry I'm not on so much folkes I was sooooo ill this weekend with my uti, it got seriously nasty and i guess took more out of me cos I was pregnant, so I just slept the whole weekend, still taking anti b's now.

I had a crappy interview today, went really rubbish well not even an interview was a serie of tasks set by optical express, I was one out of three who didn't make it, and there were twelve of us altogether, for a big store in white city london. Well there loss, but I was gutted eing as I was only girl who didn't make it through, but I'm serioulsy starting to think that optics look for girls age 18-23. I do have aloyt of qualifications but apparently I wasn't the claibre they needed, so blah to them!

Anyway hope everyone is well, I'm aching all over! tired and not so nauseous but it's still there. 

Love and hugs


----------



## LittleBee

Shinning_Star...I'm sorry for your interview :-( Enjoy your life now and get more sleep!!!You worth it!!Hugs!


----------



## journey

Sorry about the interview Shinnin_Star. :( :hugs:

So right now my m/s seems to be afternoon sickness/nausea, which is bizarre, lol, but better than having it all day. I've been sooooo sleepy today, can hardly keep my eyes open. 

I feel a bit in a limbo state as I've only told my sister-in-law and my best friend. I want to wait till my first scan before I start telling people but I'm visiting my parents this weekend and I might go ahead and tell them. I keep finding myself tempted to tell some people but then I keep silent. Just don't want to have to go back later if something goes wrong. Anywho...


----------



## LittleBee

Hi everybody!:happydance:Hope everything is going fine.
We told our parents 2 days ago and they were so excited and crying:headspin: ..my dad brought my mom a catalogue to choose the crib :crib: ...they're so funny!!:rofl:
Monday we're leaving for vacation at my parents house :boat: and it's gonna be so funny seeing closely their excitement for my pregnancy:wohoo:
:hug:


----------



## v2007

Hi, can you change a few details for me, thanks. I have a scan on the 4/09 and my EDD id now 23/04 :hissy:Its gettin later. 

Thanks. 

V x x x


----------



## Marg_27

Hi, is it ok 4 me 2 join u? I'm due 13th April :)


----------



## flitty

Hello, can you add my scan date please, 19th September. Ta muchly :D

Back to feeling sick, exhausted and sleepless....


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> Mellllly and little bee what little beanies, how reasurring it is though to see the baby happily growing away did you get to see the heart beat. Melly yours looks like it's measuring big, or did sonogapher say it right for your stage?


The sonographer said I was measuring just right, I think it only looks big cos she zoomed in!
Sorry to hear about your interview xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Cool cheers mellllly Just asked cos when I had my early scan baby was measuring week earlier, doh, don't wann be out with an edd any closer to my ds birthday! LOL.

Updating as you read girlies!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Welcome Marg, Congratulatiosn we'll look forward to getting to know you!
So Ladies I got my proposal this morning am officially engaged! HOORAY!

I'm also going away for a week so bear with me and I'll be right back on target tues 5 ish.

Love and Hugs, hope all are feeling well!


----------



## Marg_27

*Thanx shining star  Hope u hav a lovely week away! And congratulations on the engagement!!!*


----------



## Marg_27

*Can u jus add a date for me? 1st mw appointment 11th sept, thanx *


----------



## LittleBee

Congrats ShinningStar!!!That's wonderful!


----------



## chrissie33

Congrats Shinning_Star!! Fantastic news.... well done x


----------



## LittleBee

Going on vacation today!! I'll be back soon!! Hugs!


----------



## journey

Congrats Shinnin star and welcome to the newbies!

Well, I told my parents this weekend and both of them asked if I was in competition with my brother, as they have a 3 month-old son and our first-borns are 9 months apart. :dohh: No, no competition, but it is nice to have our kids close in age so they can all play together. My son and my niece are best buds and hopefully this one will be close to my nephew too. My mom seems not to believe I'm really pregnant since I haven't been to the doctor yet and she questions the accuracy of HPTs. I'm like, hello, welcome to the 21st century!!!

So I have slight nausea and some weird little twinges here and there but that's about it. I have my doctor's appt this Friday and then I'll be able to schedule my first scan!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## meg

hello people! hope everyone is fine - i'm feeling sick all the time, but fine apart from that! have first scan on 9/10 - SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## EmmaRB

Hi Everyone, 

Not sure how this is meant to start but I'm expecting my first (after 1 mmc) on 21st April '09. Very excited, slightly terrified but looking forward to my first scan on 6/9. 

Congratulations to everyone, here's to a great 8 months until April.

Em x


----------



## journey

Congratulations Em and welcome!


----------



## Lu28

Hi girls and congrats!

How's everyone doing? I'm alright, just ridiculously bloated because things aren't as regular as they used to be - lovely! Also having some brown spotting since yesterday but trying not to panic over it - easier said than done!

:hug:


----------



## claire-eedie

Hello, can I geg in? Due on 23rd April!! Hope you're OK Lu. I had loads of spotting in myfirst preg and all was fine. Still put the willies up me though (no, hang on, isn't that what my OH did to get me in this predicament?!)
:rofl:


----------



## sarah_george

Hi everyone, can i join too? My EDD is 22nd April and my first scan is 10th sept 13 days to go whoop whoop :o) xxx


----------



## sheepy99

Try not to worry Lu, I've been spotting - everyone I speak to seems to have had it too! :hug:


----------



## shelleylu

Hello all,

Another new mom to be - Due April 6th 2009 to my calculations. 

Had one scan at wk 4, but only a yolk visable!! Next scan 8th Sept.

Hopefully nearing the end of all day long nausea, feeling like I'm sleepwalking constantly, and living off cornflakes for every meal!!!

Good luck to all baby bumps that are growing!!!

Shelley x


----------



## shelleylu

Ang said:


> Can I join please. i am due 7th April 09. Got my BFP on 29th July on holiday in Italy xx

Hi Ang, I had to reply to you, because I am due a day before you, but more importantly, I was meant to be in Italy on 29th July this year!!!! 

My partner and I deiceded to move house instead, so our planned fortnight touring Italy had to be postponed. We then decided to change everything and try for a second child!!!! 
Guess the holiday will have to wait even longer............ 

Hope you had fun anyway! Where abouts in Italy did you go to?

Shelley x


----------



## mellllly

YAY!

My ticker is on the third block and actually looks like a baby! Hehe!
xx


----------



## journey

Well, I just got back from my first doc. appt. Pretty uneventful, they took urine, blood, height, weight, etc, but I did get to make my first scan appt - it's on Tuesday! I can't wait to see my little bean's heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBee

Hey there!! I popped in to say hello to everybody! Still on vacation but I got an infection of the urinary tract and doctor recommended antibiotic...said it's safe. Everything's fine except a nauseated morning yesterday...for the first time till now!
Hope everyone is OK and welcome to the new April mommies!!!Hugs!


----------



## v2007

claire-eedie said:


> Hello, can I geg in? Due on 23rd April!! Hope you're OK Lu. I had loads of spotting in myfirst preg and all was fine. Still put the willies up me though (no, hang on, isn't that what my OH did to get me in this predicament?!)
> :rofl:



Im due same day as you, April is gonna be busy. 

V x x


----------



## journey

Helloooooo......where is everyone????

Well, I had my scan yesterday and saw my little bean! I was so happy, it's one thing to get the BFP but quite another to see the baby and hear the heartbeat and it was beating so strong! My EDD is now April 16! :happydance:

I feel queasy all day long but haven't gotten sick, thank goodness. I feel pretty much the same as I did with my son. Everything I eat is gross but I do get the odd craving now and then. I'm slightly bloated and my pants are tight in the waist but I refuse to pull out the maternity pants just yet!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## mellllly

Journey - I am very well thanks how are you?
It does seem to have gone quiet around here at the mo!

I finally got the call from the midwife today! Got an appointment with her at 6.30 this evening, she said it will mainly be paperwork and all sorts like that but then will also get booked in for 12 week scan!! YAY!

Im still not suffering any sickness which I suppose is a good thing! Just scared it will hit me soon! Been feeling nauseas in the evening but thats about it! xx


----------



## mellllly

Oh yeah and where is Shinning Star???


----------



## Lu28

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been on in a while, I was away for the weekend at a wedding, great fun! The spotting has basically stopped, I'm down to light brown cm now so happy enough. I also solved my constipation problem (which I"m not sure I shared with you guys before!) with prune juice, it's a god send, I"m 3lbs lighter now than I was on Thursday!!!!

Woohoo about the scan Journey, that's great news!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey april mommies to be.

I had a lovely week away really nice to spend time with family, and df and dsd enjoyed themselevs to, spent a day on the isle of weight, and managed to go swimming in the sea the day before we left which was a real treat for dsd who despite holidays to spain, southern france etc with her mum has never swam in the sea. Bless, needless to say she was a bit hesitant at first but soon enjoyed riding the waves! LOL :happydance:

So I've updated all you girl info please correct if wrong, but I would just like to take a moment to say:

sazza, hannahgraceee, shelleylu, hopeful 3, marg_27, sarah_george, claire-eedies can I have dates for your :bfp:'s if you can remember them. 
Also:
sazza, mellllly, hannahgraccee, ang, owo, littlebee, journey, chrissis33 are there any further updates on new app dates?

Also has anyone heard from Sazza, hopeful, hannahgraceee or chrissie at all?

Journey: Am so glad you got to hear the heartbeat, how lovely. Waiting on mine, have a feeling I'm gonna end up with a weeks notice at the most for my scan date. The way my docs and mw app going it's driving me to insanity!

Mellllly: Here I am was a way for a week staying with my Mum in portsmouth actually. LOL So will wait in ernst to hear about your mw app tomor morn hope all goes well. 

Lu: Phew glad the spotting stopped and that your constipation has eased, I shall remember that, prune juice, hmmm not convinced on how it'll taste mind, seeing as cannot stand prunes!

WELCOME NEWBY APRIL MOMMIES TO BE: Emma, claire, sarah, shelley, look forward to hearing from you all.

So me I'm feeling completly sick all the time, this week so far has been horrendous, I have spent most of the time in bed cos if i move my head I get a headache and wanna throw up even more so tha I do anyway. :sick: :sick: I'm terriifed of being sick as, I didn't stop during my pregnancy with ds and was hospitalised to on some occasions due to dehydration so I'm scared if i allow myself to be sick i might not stop! I have had some gaviscon today feeling a bit better but still in bed. God how did I work during my first pregnancy! 

My last two appointments have been a complete waste of time to, :hissy: the first i saw the doc who just tole me my edd, the second the one on monday said they couldn't do anything cos I hadn't been booked in yet and wasn't due to be booked in until the 15th Sept. Never Mind the fact that the doctor wanted me see a midwife every four weeks, I guessed it was for my blood pressure to be monitered but the midwifes simplysaid I could see a nurse for that, so I am completly confused! :shrug: 

Anyway I hope all you's are fine, and catch ya all tomor hoepfully!


----------



## owo

Hey SS- Wondered where you had got to. Glad you had a nice holiday.
You probably noticed in first tri about my scan on Sunday. So can finally get excited.
Next appointments let me see. I have to go for blood test on the 12th of September, 12 week scan is 26th of September. That's it for now.


----------



## MarshMellow

Me Tooo!!!

MarshMellow.............BFP 2+3/9/2008.....................m/W.....15/9/2008.......dUE 23-25/4/09


----------



## LittleBee

Hey there April mums!! I'm back! I had a wonderful summer holiday with hubby and now back to work...unfortunately..
I'm feeling fine except a nauseous morning for the first time but then nothing. I'm waiting for the urine test results to see if my infection has gone and I've already stopped taking antibiotics..
Next ultrasound 17 September- 10 October ..I have to make an app. with the doctor!


----------



## shelleylu

Hiya Shining Star. Thanks for updating and adding me!

My BFP was 29/07/2008 - Scan and booking in app is 11/09/2008 - and Im due around the 6/04/2009 (although I have a feeling it may be moved a little!)

Sorry to hear you have been feeling rough. I know exactly how you feel. I havent been sick once, but feel it most of the time - especially around eating times??! So much so Ive been signed off work for the duration - very boring now my son is back at school! :(


----------



## mellllly

There you are Shinning Star! Hehe!
What horrible weather Portsmouth has been having huh!! Think it was sunny on Saturday but thats about it!

Well, saw midwife last night who was lovely! She took bloods etc to test for lots of random things, Should receive date for Nuchal Scan in the post very soon she said anywhere betweek 11 - 13 weeks. She asked where I would prefer to have the baby (St Mary's, Home or Blakes) I chose blakes as it is soo chilled out and is run completly by midwives which is great they also have a birthing pool if I wanted to choose that route, husbands are generally allowed to stay with you until around 11pm there which is also great!

She did say if anything crops up in the pregnancy that she thinks I should go to a main hospital then she would advise me as and when, but she said after I have had the baby I am allowed to transfer to blakes within 6 hours if I wanted. They will also be doing another blood test around 20 weeks to test for diabetes (my mum and my nan have it) and becuase my BMI is 31 (they test anyone over 30).

Got given lots of Info to read through and also detials of Antenatel Classes, One of them is a Aquacise (strtches etc to get muscles ready for birth) follwed by a Class/Talk, and work have to let me have time off for that as it is classed as an Antenatal Class! LOL their gonna love that..... 'just going swimming' LOL!

Soo all quite exciting! Cant believe I am 10 weeks tomorrow! xx


----------



## LittleBee

Good news!!! My infection is gone and I'm clear!!:happydance: 
Next appointment for 1st trimester ultrasound 24 September!! I'm so happy :happydance: and anxious:dohh: 
:hug:


----------



## sazza121

hi all, not been on for a while, but everything ok.... i have my scan booked for next Friday (12th) and am so excited. Fingers crossed that everything is as it should be.!!

Hope that everyone is enjoying their pregnancy!!

xx


----------



## Marg_27

Hey every1
Sorry havent been around but its bad news Im afraid :(
I wont be joinin u in this wonderful journey as I started to mc 2 weeks ago :cry:
I wish u all the health and happiness in the world, and will b poppin in to see how ur all doin, if that ok?
:hug:


----------



## LittleBee

Oh I'm so sorry Marg_27...try to be strong and don't give up..hugs


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww, sorry to hear this marg, Your more than welcome to pop along at any point! Would you like me to put up a little message at the bottom of the front page? Huge hugs, and it may not be a consolation but I fell this time round the next cycle after a mc.

Love & Hugs


----------



## Marg_27

Thanx shining star, that wud b nice :)


----------



## journey

Oh Marg, I'm so sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## Lu28

So sorry about that marg:hugs:


----------



## mellllly

can u put my scan date for the 24th Sept - thanks xx


----------



## mellllly

soo sorry to hear about your loss marg, I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling xx


----------



## littletiger

hi 
can i join, only saw this forum for the first time yesterday
got my BFP on the aug 14th and my edd is 22nd / 23rd of April


----------



## Shinning_Star

Welcome littletiger, Firstly CONGRTAULATIONS! Hope all is well with you and your enjoying your pregnancy so far! 


I'll add you on and don't forget to keep us informed!


----------



## littletiger

Cheeers Shinning_Star !!


----------



## Marg_27

Thanx shining star :hugs:


----------



## Emmylou27

Hi girlies

Can I join you all please? Had first scan today and am now due 2nd April 09! 

:happydance:


----------



## chrissie33

Hey Shining_Star glad to hear you had a nice break - my in laws are from the Isle of Wight so we spend quite a bit of time there and love it! No good news from me Im afraid, been told I have blighted ovum today so if you could take me off for now I would be really grateful. Will be back though and will come find you all in 2nd tri!! Good luck girls will be keeping an eye on you all xx


----------



## journey

Oh Chrissie, I'm so sorry to hear your news. :(

Before joining this forum, I never realized how truly hard it is to conceive and carry a child to birth!


----------



## owo

Hey All,

Hope everyone is feeling ok.
Just a little update from me.
Over the last couple of days i've noticed that i'm not quite so tired, i can last until 10 o'clock before i pass out :rofl: instead of the 9 
MY nausea seems to have eased alot also. Hopefully this is the beginning of the "blooming" stage everyone talks about in second tri.
Any one else experiencing this?


----------



## journey

My nausea has eased slightly but I can't tolerate ANYTHING sweet, even food that's not typically sweet but may be high in carbs, like potatoes. All I can tolerate to drink is water, which is healthy so that's a good thing. Some days I'm more tired than others. I can't wait till all of this passes!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Owo; me too. I can't honestly believe it. I never had a 'bloomin' phase with ds was constantly :sick: But I can honestly say I've not been needing my afternoon naps so much and even been a bit more awake and alert that my df. The nausea has eased tremendously it's still there though but mild, I can lift my head up and walk around, it got so ad I ended up a week in bed just feeling constantly dizzy and really really sick!

So :yipee: for us YAY!

Hope everyone else is good. Been looking into new properties today, seen financial advisor, looks like we need to put df's place on the market but he's a bit reluctant through fear of being homeless and through not wanting to go into rented even for a few months!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Emmylou, can't remember if I said welcome and congrats or not so either way: welcome and congrats! LOL 
Have you go your bfp date and any up and coming app you'd like me to add in. I saw ouhad your scan hope all was well!


----------



## Lu28

So sorry to hear your news Chrissie:hugs:

Shining, would you mind including my 12 week scan? - 26/09/08

Thanks!!!


----------



## Emmylou27

Thanks Shinning_Star! 

BFP was 16th July, 12 week scan (which turned out to be 10+4 weeks as it was early anyway!) was 8th September - it went really, really well thanks. 20 week scan is 13th November.

x


----------



## owo

Well i had my blood taken this morning for the standard Antinatal screening. It doesn't matter how many blood tests i have i still get nervous as hell. It doesn't really hurt and i know that, still get nervous. Irrational i know but can't help it. Maybe by the end of this pregnancy i would have had so many blood tests i might stop getting nervous. oh well the joys of being a mum to be. 
How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Lu28

I'm good thanks owo, just getting nervous before my 12 week scan! How's everyone else?


----------



## owo

Lu your scan is the same day as mine. I already had an early scan and LO was fine with heartbeat thought i'd relax after that but as the 12 week scan gets closer i'm starting to worry again. I'm told I'll never stop worrying as it's the joys of motherhood.


----------



## LittleBee

Hello April mommies!! I'm good too...always sleepy. I'm a little worried for my 12 week scan- 24.9 morning..
ShinningStar are u ok? Hugs!


----------



## journey

Hi ladies,

Well my nausea is subsiding and once again I don't feel pregnant, like not at all! No more bloating, no spotting or bleeding, no cramping or stretching pains, no NOTHING. I had my scan last week and saw the baby and heard the strong heartbeat (162) but I'm slightly freaked out that something may have happened. I won't have another scan till the nuchal translucency test. I sure hope my little bean is doing ok!


----------



## Lu28

God, I think we've all had early scans and we're still not reassured, what are we like!!


----------



## journey

I know, what a mess! I had NONE of this worry with my son but I was extremely naive at how common miscarriages are. Now that I know better, I'm all extra worried.

Ignorance really is bliss. The more you know, the more you worry! :hissy:


----------



## meg

1st Scan on 9th October! yay! have known for a while but for some reason keep forgetting! been feeling pretty rough this week, actually been sick instead of just feeling it!

face has broken out again too, its actually painful (for me and to look at haha)
struggling to eat proper meals. glad everyone is doing ok then, and sorry to hear about the losses.hope you are joining us again soon.


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI Ladies,

Sorry I've not been about been being very good and doing my revision for my exam on 8 Oct eek! Stress and can't even take kalms tablets.

Nausea still eased loads only ever so slight pangs of it now and again. I hope thats it for this pregnancy wow that would be soo nice! 
I'm also terrified abt my 12 week scan, shld get the date tomor, Hopefully hear the heartbeat too, as I'm scared something has happened, even though I have an expanding waste band and have brought first mat clothes, well bottoms!

I hope all is well with everyone!

Owo are we pregnancy buddies, seeing as due the same day? And I still can't find a preggo journal from you am I being thick?

Love & Hugs


----------



## v2007

Shinning_Star can u update my details please. 

I got my :bfp: on the 12 August and my dating scan is on the 3rd Oct and my EDD is 22/04/09. 

Thank you. 

Love to all of you and ur bumps. 

V x x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls!!!

Can I please join your thread? I originally thought I was due on 1st May but after my scan last week I am actually due on 31st April!

So, I got my :bfp: on 18/8/08 at 9 dpo and am due 31/04/09:happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Cool Jacqui I wondered where you'd got too. Hadn't realised you'd orginally been for may 09. I see you have midwife too tomorrow, but yours is before me mine isn't until 14:00. Hope all goes well.

But hi hun, hope all is well.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Marshmallow, Jacqui, Lu and me we all have app tomor. Here's hoping all goes well for us. Good Luck Girls! xxxx


----------



## Laura--x

shining_star can you add me pleaseee ? :)

I got my BFP on the 25th August, My EDD is 24th april and my first scan is 16th october :)

Thankyouu x


----------



## journey

I guess today is doctor day - I have an appt. today too! I hope everyone's appts. go well and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Lu28

Hi Shining Star, think you might have me confused with someone else! I have my 12 week scan on 26 September and my booking in for the hospital is 15 October. Good luck to all with appointments though!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hi Girls!!!
> 
> Can I please join your thread? I originally thought I was due on 1st May but after my scan last week I am actually due on 31st April!
> 
> So, I got my :bfp: on 18/8/08 at 9 dpo and am due 31/04/09:happydance:

:rofl: What a complete plonker I felt today!

Firstly I gets to my app and this man, yes MAN walked out and introduced himself as the community midwife..well I nearly fell off the chair and he thought my reaction was hilarious. He turned out to be a scouser and was infact really nice!!!
Hes apparently filling in for my normal midwife, Rosie, who is a woman.. (i asked:rofl:) 
So we went through the paperwork and was asking me about my scan and what it said my edd was and I proudly announced 'the 31st April' he looked at me like I had 2 heads and then said 'april doesnt have 31 days!!:rofl:' Oh I felt sooooo stoopid, so I declared 'stupid sonographer told me 31st april! and we both laughed, the thing is It wasnt the sonographer it was me that camr eto that conclusion as at my scan he said I was due the end of April.......so go figure...:rofl: I didnt realise there was nt a 31st did I.....

So anyway my due date is 29th April!!! soweee:blush:

oK, EDitted after I put in 29th april in my ticker thing and it came up i am 7w 6d???? thats not right is it? The midwife knew I was 6w 6d from my scan last wed and the sonographer said my edd was 'end of april' is this correct?


----------



## journey

LOL - too funny! I'm glad your appt. went well. :)

Midwives aren't common over here (at least they're not well advertised) but the practice I go to has all women, from the nurses to the ob/gyns, to the lab techs - NO men at all. They were awesome during my last pregnancy. I wonder how they got away with not hiring any men? But I'm definitely not complaining! :happydance:


----------



## Laura--x

:rofl: how funny

that sounds about right, im due 24th april and im 8 weeks 3 days .. maybe a day or two off.


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there. i am not from the UK. I am in Australia. I am due on the 21st April 09. (this is only appox date) i am yet to have my first ultra sound.... 
Hope it is ok if i post here.... 
Talk soon


----------



## LittleBee

Hey! How's everybody doing? I feel good...but soooo hungry! 
Welcome mummy to be!!


----------



## owo

Shining_Star of course we can be PG buddies. As you said especially as we are due on the same day and live so close to each other.

Jacqui- I can't believe you got a male MW, i suppose there's no reason why not, but never heard of one. I'd be in shock too if he walked through the door. Glad that he was just standing in for the regular female MW.

Update from me. I've been really hungry the last couple of days, also my skin has really dried out and even peeling in some places. I'm tryiing to drink more water, but there is only so much water you can drink before you have to take up residence in the loo :rofl:

Had a scare this morning. Had a pin sized amount of blood when i wiped this morning, nothing since, but it still panicked me. Really glad i only have until the 26th for the scan.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Welcome to Mummy to be, and Laura. Congratulations on the pregnancy and here's to a happy healthy nine well ok a little under months.#

Jacqui, LOL The only male midwife I've seen was on Grey's anatonomy (sp) and I think there was on in holby when they used to do the labour ward bit??? Well I wrote your date down sdo I'm just as daft haha! Didn't even think abt April not having 31 days.

Journey sorry I missed you out hunni was it you I got mixed up with Lu? What can I say it's so much for my little brain to take!

Owo I finally have my scan date and is on the same day, woo hoo! I've not been to chelmsford and having only just moved ehre I have no idea how far it is, I have an exam there on the 8 October though at the essex cricket club! 

I think I have updated all the details, speak soon!


----------



## journey

Good morning all - not feeling too bad today, a lot less tired than I've been and not as nauseous - woo hoo! I have my next scan scheduled for Oct 1 to do the nuchal translucency test and hopefully everything is ok with my little bean. My next doc appt. is Oct 14. The last one was fine - I had the quickest pap ever, thank God!

Hope everyone is doing well! :hug:


----------



## mellllly

Helllo!!

I still got no sickness! feeling great really! 
Glad you havnt been as nauseous journey!

Went and watched my team play netball last night and was very very depressed that I could not play! Im still captain/coach/manager though so at least I still felt part of the team. They won yay!!

Oh is being an absoulte angel with everything, very sweet!

I have my Nuchal Scan next Wednesday and I am very very excited/nervous about it! I cant wait to see my baby again but at the same time I cant stop thinking I have imagined everything (including the early scan at 7 weeks hehe)

Cant believe how quick it is going!! xx


----------



## owo

It's getting to an exciting time with everyone having their scans soon.

Shining_star Chelmsford is only about 30 mins from Romford Just head up the A12 from Gallows Corner.


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm April too (9th) can I squeeze in too?


----------



## mellllly

owo said:


> It's getting to an exciting time with everyone having their scans soon.

I know eeeek!! In no time it will be:

It's getting to an exciting time with everyone having their baby!!! hehe!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OWO: Don't drive, so i'll be train-ing (as in railway, hehe sp?) to my exam! hehe.


----------



## owo

Shinning_Star said:


> OWO: Don't drive, so i'll be train-ing (as in railway, hehe sp?) to my exam! hehe.

In that case Train from Romford to Shenfield about 15-20 mins and then change a Shenfield and get a train to Chelmsford (2 stops) about 10 minutes. The Cricket ground is only about a 10-15 minute walk from the station or grab a taxi it's easier :rofl:


----------



## kayley_baby

due april 20th woop woop!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

All updated, welcome kayley_baby and lyndsey can you give us :bfp: dates and doc/scan app you migh want to publicise. Congratulations on the pregnancies. 

Owo; thanks for that I was wondering how far it was from the station. 

Hope everyone else is good and bump coming along well.

Love & Hugs


----------



## Janisdkh

April 24th here!


----------



## kayley_baby

dont have a scan date as of yet tested possitive 1 sept and had it confirmed by the nurse on the 7th :)


----------



## mellllly

Happy 12 weeks to me!!!! YAY!

LOL - Got my scan weds - cant wait xx


----------



## owo

Mellllly - Quite a milestone. Congrats. Good luck with your scan next week


----------



## kayley_baby

congratulations melly! Good luck!


----------



## Shinning_Star

hooray for 12 weeks, I'm nearly there. xx


----------



## owo

Next week is going to be the start of the 12 week scan marathon :happydance::happydance:. Exciting but nerve wracking. I have no reason to doubt that everything isn't ok. After i saw a heartbeat at 8 weeks, but still a little bit nervous about next week.


----------



## journey

Congrats Melllly!

I'm 10 weeks - woo hoo, double digits! I've been feeling crampy/stretchy, like my uterus is expanding and my mini bump is definitely getting bigger - don't think I can blame it on bloating any more! I'm still wearing regular pants, as they were always big in the waist but I'm being stubborn about pulling out my maternity pants, although I know they'd be way more comfortable. I'm trying to hold out till 12 weeks (and my next scan to make sure my bean is ok!)

Hope everyone is feeling well! :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hi Gals,

Well still feeling nauseous, better but not gone yet! LOL well nausea you got hmm just over a week to shift if the books are right. 

I'm terrified abt my scan tbh, I know I saw a heartbeat at six weeks, but that was along time ago, things cld of still gone wrong! I'm really scared tbh. Seeing as I think my belly has shrunk too!

Best of Luck to all for our up and coming scan appointments.


----------



## kayley_baby

i am absolutely bricking it if im completely honest! Im one of those people that feels if they havent heard anything back after 24 hours theyre not going to and have probably been forgotten about by all involved! stupid i know! 

Anywho the point is ive not heard even a whisper from the mw and have no idea about scan dates! Im getting worried!

Im scared im not going to have a scan date! Im scared the scan will says theres no baby and there never was! im scared theyl say ive m/c! ott i know but god im petrified!


----------



## Lu28

I'm still terrified about the scan next week! I'm the same as you Shining Star, heartbeat was detected at 6+3 but keep thinking that so much could have gone wrong between then and now. Had brown spotting/blood (not much at all) for about 3 days when I was 8 weeks and even though I know brown blood is old blood etc, the closer I get to the scan, the more convinced I am that everything has gone wrong!

Not feeling nauseus anymore, not anywhere near as tired as I was, I'm able to do more down the gym, my boobs haven't been sore for the past few days but I'm still constipated (sorry tmi!!), really bloated in the afternoon and have heartburn after meals. Are anyone else's symptoms starting to ease off? Just to put my mind at rest!!

:hug:


----------



## kayley_baby

i havent had symptoms, i had mild nausia for 1 day before i took the tests, my boobs havent been sore ive been pee'ing loads but thats happened before! The only symptom is complete lack of any periods but i hardly ever had periods before due to implanon, im begining to think my body is playing tricks on me!


----------



## sazza121

Hi all.. soz not been on for ages.. seem to have been mega busy!! Just to let you know that I had my scan last fri (12th) and everything was as it should be although they said i was a week further than i thought making my EDD: 26th March.. Does that mean I have to move forums?? :(

Hope everyone is doing well and here is to our second trimester!!!

Sazza xx


----------



## kayley_baby

congratulations sazza! And good luck!


----------



## journey

Yup, another nervous one here. My scan was at 7 weeks but anything can happen. :(

My nausea has gotten better, some days I'm more tired than others, and I've been getting up every couple of hours at night to pee! Oh, and I haven't been sleeping well. :( 

My middle abdomen is getting more and more achy and crampy - hopefully this is just stretching pains! No spotting or anything, which I'm happy about. I just want everything to be ok!


----------



## sheepy99

I finally had my 12 week scan yesterday - it was such a relief to see little bubs bouncing around. I couldn't believe it when they showed me a 4d scan, I didn't think I'd get that - apparantly they only got it in recently. The 4d one is nice to see on screen but does look a little weird when it's printed out but I was assured everything looked normal.

Journey, I know what you mean about the nightime peeing! I get up at least twice every night.
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 11









scan3.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi Shining STar, owo and little bee. didn't even realise this was here to be honest!!!

LOL current EDD is 6th April, Scan on 23rd Sept - next TUE

cant believe how many of us are due in april!!!!

HI ALL!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hi all again.

Hey sammie glad you found us. 

Lu - my symptoms have kinda eased off but are still abt, I'm not as tired as I have been, no more afternoon naps, but the sickness doesn't really do anything to ease my thoughts, lol guess thee's just no helping our paranoia in these stages.

Sheepy - wow 4d without paying extra? I have to say I'm not sure I'd want a 4d scan i mean they're amazing just not my thing, I hope you get the choice, to me it's like being told the sex without asking.

Journey - I've been having bad cramps last few days really been scaring me but I'm hoping it's all more stretching.

Counting down to my scan now, and trying not to dwell too much!


----------



## LittleBee

Hey girls! Shinning_Star I'm so relieved you got cramps too..3-4 days ago i dad a 10 minute contraction-like pains every 4min. It scared me a lot but as soon as I went to the br and didn't see anything I was like ''OMG it's over!''.
The other thing is that I can't see the end of any movie I start watching with my OH, I get sleepy the first 10 min!! I feel tired all day, quick afternoon naps, early sleepy eyes and early wake-up in the morning!!!I'm getting crazyyyy!!
Sammielouize! Where have u been?! We are all here April crazy mums!! kisses!


----------



## sam*~*louize

WAke up feeling fine, as evening comes im feeling about 9 months gone! Bloating is hugeee! CLothes aren't fitting nice anymore though either! 

Due to when we bd last and when i got my bfp im hoping they dont tell me at my scan on Tue that im actually only 5 weeks gone! Cos then none of these symptoms should be here!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My first scan is the 26/09/08 :)


----------



## owo

Congrats on your scan Sheepy. Great pics. Congrats Sazza that all is well with your scan too.
Sammielouize, glad you found us.
I too have had bad cramps on and off the last few days, i had a bit of brown in my CM(sorry if TMI) so of course i am convinced all is not well in there even though i saw a HB at 8 weeks. Reading that i'm not the only one at this stage having cramps has but my mind at ease. Can't believe it is only 3 days until my scan. I'm really getting nervous, doubt i'll get much sleep this week, I didn't on the build up to my 8 week scan either.
Good Luck for those that have a scan this week. :hugs:


----------



## kayley_baby

update! Have a scan booked for 10th! Woop!


Not that anyone cares


----------



## sheepy99

Thanks owo, I had cramps regularly and also had spotting a couple of times and everything turned out fine in my scan. Try not to worry too much, and good luck with your scan (I was so relieved I started crying when I came out!) :hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Well had my scan and they put me back 3 weeks.!! New EDD is 26th APril, so now lot behind my pingu buddies lol! Need to update ticker!


----------



## owo

SammieLouize can't believe they put you back 3 weeks, how frustrating.
Just wanted to wish Mellllly good luck for your scan today. :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

SCAN DAY!!!

I am soo scare/excited! Hope all you ladies are doing well!! Will update with pics later! x


----------



## Lu28

Good luck Melly!!

Great news about your scan Sheepy, really pleased for you!!

I have my scan in 3 days too and very very nervous, sure all will be fine though!

:hug:


----------



## mellllly

1 hour to go :wacko:


----------



## journey

Hope it goes well Mellly!

Sammielouize, I'd be soo frustrated if they put me back 3 weeks! :hissy:

I have my scan next Wednesday - can't wait!

I actually feel pregnant now. When I'm laying down at night on my back and on my right side (which you aren't supposed to do), I definitely feel the pressure. Actually, I feel the pressure no matter which way I'm laying. My m/s is pretty much gone although I still feel woozy if I don't eat enough. Oh and I do have a little bump! :happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey girls,

Sorry I've not been on here for a while, been really ill, throwing up constantly. I had to move my scan cos was at 9.0 am and we wdn't off got from school to hospital in time,so they moved it today. Had it at 10.25, plus bloods, plus urine check.

They've moved me forward one week so I am now due 1 April 2009. LOL April fool baby, hehe. It was so amazing and the first thing it did was show us it's bottom, lol and then continued to somersault, so the sonographer cld not take measurements at first, lol a real fidget. But was amazing to see. So I'm one happy person all is well.

I will update all details probably at the weekend it's my sd birthday tomor so gonna be a bit busy baking.

Love & Hugs


----------



## owo

That's brilliant news shining star. Made me LOL over the "showed us there bottom first". Sounds like something a baby from my family would do :rofl:

So an April Fools baby eh. My MIL was so relieved when i told her it was unlikely to be an April fools baby as my EDD is 7th/8th April but you never can tell, might come early.

So glad that all is well. I hope you feel better soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

owo said:


> That's brilliant news shining star. Made me LOL over the "showed us there bottom first". Sounds like something a baby from my family would do :rofl:
> 
> So an April Fools baby eh. My MIL was so relieved when i told her it was unlikely to be an April fools baby as my EDD is 7th/8th April but you never can tell, might come early.
> 
> So glad that all is well. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> :hugs:

LOL well you cld always be put a week forward just like me, don't forget my original edd was 7 April as given by the gp's and midwife. hehe


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hope Mellllly's ok!


----------



## LittleBee

Hey!! Finally I had my scan, everything is ok, baby is fine:happydance::cry:
I felt tears running down my cheeks..it was sooo real :baby: 
We saw legs, hands, fingers ( was waving too!!), all looking normal..
I'm so excited and happy!:happydance:
Shinning_Star...so 1 week earlier?!!That's great:hugs: wish you luck!!!
:hug::hug::hug:
 



Attached Files:







mmdd.jpg
File size: 87.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mellllly

hey guys! Had my scan it went great, they put me forward so my due date is actually now the 2nd april and not the 4th - only 2 days and I am sure it will change again but hey ho! Baby was sleeping tucked up in a corner (sounds like me already) so the lady made me go for a walk and then did some prodding and baby soon did some somersauts! Gave us a wave which was amazing too see! All in all baby did not like being photographed and ket moving when she clicked to take picture hehe, one of the photo's i have turned around as the baby was upside down hehe! I know I had the early scan but it has made it feel much more real now and I can stop worrying too much!

Shinning Star - Great news on due date, we are near enough pregnancy buddies now arnt we?

Journey - great pics, soo cute

Hope all is well with the other april mums!

See below mine,
 



Attached Files:







1_8.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4









1_11.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sheepy99

Great news on all your scans, it's so great to get it done it's such a relief!


----------



## owo

Great news LittleBee and Mellllly on your scans. Love the pics. Only one more day for me. Getting nervous now.


----------



## Lu28

That's great news girls, I"m really happy for you! I"m with Owo though, getting very nervous about tomorrow! What time is your scan Owo?


----------



## owo

Lu28 said:


> That's great news girls, I"m really happy for you! I"m with Owo though, getting very nervous about tomorrow! What time is your scan Owo?

My scan is at 8:30 so an early morning for me, not that i'll be able to get any sleep. I see that you're having yours in the evening, it's going to be a long day for you. I'm going away for the weekend straight from the hospital so don't worry if i don't post pics straight away, won't have net access until Tuesday.
Good Luck Lu for tomorrow


----------



## Lu28

Good luck tomorrow Owo!!


----------



## kayley_baby

good luck everyone who have the scans and congrats to those who have had them!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey all

Ok, so alot of us have had our scans now YAY :yipee: Congrats to all, hope to hear form you real soon LU and Owo.
So I need next app for all of the following if you want them up:

sazza, mellllly, flitty, sheepy, ang, littlebee, owo, lu, helenbun, mummy to be little tiger, marshmallow (or is yours a scan hun?).

Can I have :bfp: dates and next app dates for 

lyndsey and sammielouize, (sorry sammie I know I shld know cos of pinguettes but thought you'd prob remember quicker than me.) :dohh:

hopeful, claireeedie, janisdkh need anything for you ladies, :bfp: dates due dates and next app dates, unless i've missed them sumwhere along the line? :shrug:

And Jacqui hunnipie, you still over here or have you relocated to due march mummies? :hugs:

Sazza your more than welcome to stay in this forum hunni, no worries, it's entriely up to you, you cld flit between the two. Besides normal to be late so cld still be an april mummy. :happydance::hugs:

Yes I am defo glad I'm still an April mummy, hehe, as I love you girlies! hehe. :blush:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Now the unofficial bits, lol.

Mellllly yeah we certainly are, have to exchange mobiliey numbers for late night feeds and early labour signs, hehe! Owo, even if your date doesn't change hope we can still be txt buddies. I've finally got sum credit hehe it's a miracle.

How did yours go lu, actually think you'll be there right now, so hope you giggling with joy and relief! 

I can't wait to put my scan pics up but df needs to install the scanner, as mobiley picture, or digi pictures just don't come out! OH and 4 flippin quid for one, can you believe it! :-0 

Love & Hugs to all xxxxxx xxxxx


----------



## Lu28

Just back from the scan, everything is perfect so as you can imagine, really really relieved! Heartbeat was over 150 and we could see it pulsing away and Spud just kept moving around, tossing and turning all over the place, it was great! Could even see the little fingers and everything!! So absolutely delighted and on :cloud9: 

Here's a photo we got, it's a bit blurry unfortunately. Spud was pretty still at the start and then start moving like mad so by the time it got to taking pictures it was a bit difficult but never mind!!

[IMG]https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/12weekscan.jpg[/IMG]

Thanks for all the support girls, I really appreciate it:hugs:

By the way Shining Star, my next appointment is my hospital booking in one on 15 October. Thanks!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Had my scan today :) been pushed back 2 days lol so now im the 8th 
and my next scan is the 24/11/08 

my little buba jumping all over the place :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01255.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kayley_baby

i would have had to pay a fiver but wont now as iv had a miscarriage :'(


----------



## sheepy99

Hi Shinning _star my next appt is at the hospital on 21/10/08.


----------



## sam*~*louize

kayley_baby said:


> i would have had to pay a fiver but wont now as iv had a miscarriage :'(

you've miscarried now ???


shiningstar - bfp date 17th aug, next midwife 1st oct.


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies! Hope all is well!

Shinning Star my next scan appointment is 17th November xx


----------



## kayley_baby

sammielouize said:


> kayley_baby said:
> 
> 
> i would have had to pay a fiver but wont now as iv had a miscarriage :'(
> 
> you've miscarried now ???
> 
> 
> shiningstar - bfp date 17th aug, next midwife 1st oct.Click to expand...

If you go on the teen pregnancy forum on the thread named miscarriage?!?! It explains be prepared for quite abit of reading (as for the full rtory you really need to read the whole thread!)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Kayley_baby; sorry to hear about that sweetie, Do you want me to put a msg up?


I'll update l8r ladies, hope your don't mind!


----------



## LittleBee

Hey Lu and Hannah nice scan!!!
Kayley_baby I'm so sorry for your loss, try to be strong..
How's everyone else?


----------



## owo

Hi,

So sorry Kayley to hear your news :hugs:

Lu and Hannah love the scan pics.
My scan went well, No one can decide when LO is due. The first scan at 8 weeks reckons the 8th of April and after this scan they reckon the 4th of April, i'm more inclined to believe the 8th due to when i ovulated. But as we all know babies have a habit of turning up when they feel like it. So i'm just saying early April.

Next scan is the 24th of November.
 



Attached Files:







edited 12 Week Scan 1.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## journey

I had my scan today. :happydance:

I measured 12wk2d, which would put me due around April 13th but who knows but baby at this point! It was sooo cool, my little bean was just all wiggly and at one point turned his/her head so it was facing me and waved both hands! It was such an amazing sight. I had my nuchal screening and everything looked great - no concerns.

My next scan is 11/11 to hopefully find out the gender! :happydance:


----------



## Lu28

That's great news Owo and Journey!:happydance: Love the pic Owo, it's so clear!!


----------



## kayley_baby

Shinning_Star said:


> Kayley_baby; sorry to hear about that sweetie, Do you want me to put a msg up?
> 
> 
> I'll update l8r ladies, hope your don't mind!

yes please id like that


----------



## LittleBee

Hey girls! Where is everyone??!! I'm in the 2nd trimester now!! How do you feel?!!
Hugs!!


----------



## journey

Hi LittleBee. I should be in second tri in another week or so!

OMG, I've had two days of HORRIBLE m/s that came out of nowhere. Most of my first tri has been pretty light on the nausea but I was incapacitated and sick one day last week and this past Sunday. I got a prescription for anti-nausea meds so hopefully I can keep it at bay if it happens again.

Other than that, I'm doing pretty well. But I haven't been sleeping well - it's going to be a long 27 weeks!


----------



## mellllly

I was just thinking it has been very quiet on the April buddies front!

I moved over to 2nd tri last week! Does anyone else think it is going really quick? xx


----------



## Mummy&bump

hey ladies, i have jus realised there is a board for the month ur due ha im so slow! lol well im due on the 12th april so far! how are uz all finding it! another couple of days n il be in the 2nd tri, cant wait i feel like its taken 4ever to get here, but kinda flowin by at the same time lol

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

How do I feel hmmm beyond blooming thats for sure! Still nauseous, can't eat any milk, butter or bread amongst other things.So I have had to turn to soya milk and crackerbread.

Sorry I've not been about, had an exam to revise for did it yersterday, I think it went well, plus had the shock of my sisters second scan. PLus loadsa ova stuff, on top of being tired all the time with headaches. But I'm not complaining! AHEM! 

Scan pictures are in my journal don't wanna mutliple post, unfortunately they're not too clear. not sure how to put thumb nails up. well ok maybe i'll post one of someone can tell me how to do thmbnails. Owo, so your not so far away from me now. My dates are wrong in comparison to ovulation, BUT i'm keeping the earlier date as further away from ds birthday, oh and your scan is so clear!

Congrats to everyone having there scans and all being well, anyone forgotton already and started to doubt the pregnancy again. How abt movements, I know where the baby sits and think I had a tiny tiny prod, and think I get a few quickenings too but not 100% I can't remember them, lol But I know it's not been wind.

Love & Hugs


----------



## v2007

Hi ladies. 

I had my scan last wk, all is well. 

Well she had moved my EDD to 24/04/09 and i have my Anomoly scan on the 15/12. 

Can u add these for me Shinning Star. 

Thanks. 

Love to all of you and ur Bumps. 

V x x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol donno if you meant to but you put my next scan date being in 2009 lol :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

nope just having a date drama, lol. sorry all sorting out nowe
how is everyone. I've still felt sick today, lol but not s bad. gettting back into swing of housework. think I'm feeling kicks three times, I've jumped from a twitch/prod.


----------



## LittleBee

Helloo!! How's everyone? I still feel sleepy..
The good news is I've finished lab work and I'm about to write my thesis for the masterso I'm just relaxing on my couch doing nothing!
Hugs!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Horay! :happydance: I woke up this morning, feeling great! No sickness, no headaches, nothing. Then went and got my hair cut from below shoulder length to above jaw line, hehe and I love it! Long may it continue PLEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSEEEE! 

oh and today verfied movements, been having the trapped nerve in eyelid sensations all day!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi everyone :D Forget about this post when Im checking everywhere! Hope your all doing ok! ShiningStar - 15 weeks + that's so unfair lol. I was with you. Still gets me! But i've got to 12 weeks yesterday - again lol! Tired, BOobs are like melons and feel bruised. but other than that *touch wood* no headaches for a bit, no nausea for few days. BLoating - oh yes tick that box twice for me!

NExt midwife 29th, next scan 19th - private one at 13 weeks :D


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hi girls,

I'm new to B&B... still trying to find my way around and stuffs. 

Came across this though, and I'm due in April with my first. Just wondered if I could join you guys...? 

I'm 23, from Nottingham (but currently living away from home at Uni in Staffordshire :() and am expecting my first baby!


----------



## journey

Hi pink_cabbage and welcome! Looks like we're due around the same time. :happydance:

Well, my nausea is basically gone but I am sooooo tired. I need the second trimester energy to kick in b/c I am barely making it through the day! I feel so bad, I've been losing my temper with my son, who is still as active and sweet as ever, I just don't have the stamina for him right now. I need this tiredness to pass - my house needs cleaning and I'm tired of feeling so tired!

I have my monthly doc appt. today. Hopefully I'll get to hear the heartbeat on the doppler - it will be the first time they've tried to use one.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey Journey,
You're right - we're plodding along at the same time... although I don't fancy any races thanks!

I'm alright on the tiredness front during the day, whilst I'm busy... but then as soon as I get in at about 5, kick my shoes off and sit down, I feel dead. I can't even be bothered to cook anything which is rubbish 'cause I live alone :(
Ah well, roll on Second Tri!!


----------



## navarababe

Hey im due around the 24th of april, but i havent been given a right date yet. So can i join in here as i am a bit lonely and scared and would like to have ppl to talk to. :D


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey pink and navara, welcome, all and everyone welcome, It's a great place to find people plodding along at same stages and come for some suport and advice. 

I'm 27 this is my 2nd child but after four years it's like a first again. LOL Still feeling sick and tired, I thought it had gone but came back with a vengeance yesterday and craving meat, lol real meat ie steak and lamb hehe.

Just drop a message off with your :bfp: dates if you remember them and your due dates and up and coming app and I will gladly add it to the front page.

Keep this post busy folkes, now I'm not studying I'm on here alot more, much to df's disapointment, lol!

Love & Hugs


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww sammie, :hugs: maybe you'll have a second 12 week scan and be put forward four weeks again hehe!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH and I brought a doppler hehe, only paid for it yesturday and it arrived this morning, unfortunately we were out, but collecting it tomor morning, YAY! wish me luck finding the heartbeat!


----------



## meg

hello girls, glad to see everyone is getting on ok! have had 1st scan and 1st midwife appointment: its all feeling a bit more real now!!

pink cabbage and journey, us three are all due at around the same time! woo! i'm 13 weeks 3 days today, so a tiny bit behind!!


----------



## navarababe

whats this doppler u's are all talking about? and where can i get one from? xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Hun can you change my EDD please, its now 29/04/09 Instead of 24th xx


----------



## mellllly

hey ladies!! had my second midwife appointment today, by uterus is measuring fine and we got to hear baby's heartbeat.
Me and OH keep thinking we are having a boy, the midwife predicts a girl!!
Only about 5 weeks and we will know yay!

Hope every one is ok! xx


----------



## mellllly

navarababe said:


> whats this doppler u's are all talking about? and where can i get one from? xxx

a doppler is a thing used to listen to the babys heartbeat, if you look on online you will prob find one, i am not sure which make is the best one though.

I havnt got one and not planning to, too scared i will freak out if i cant find heartbeat or there is a change of sound :dohh:


----------



## meg

heard the baby's heartbeat with my doppler last night! it was amazing!

not long now till you know for sure mellllly!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Ok so we found babies heartbeat afte abt ten min of trying, although kept moving away! Was abt 145 bpm. HOwever, we tried again last night and this morning and the little bugaboo has dispeared. I'm not too worried think just moved right to my back and as I have placenta right across the front it cushions noise and movements. 

So any tips on how to find it, I might be missing.


----------



## mellllly

meg said:


> heard the baby's heartbeat with my doppler last night! it was amazing!
> 
> not long now till you know for sure mellllly!

I know, I am getting soo excited! eeek!


----------



## Shinning_Star

oh melllly wonder if it's fate lol, writing which team you'll be in in blue, dodo do do dodo do do do. LOL and if ya get the menaing of that your better than me (supposed to be twilight zone, lmao)


----------



## claire-eedie

Hi Guys!
Well I've had my scan and gone public, so I guess it's really happening now!
My consultant has given me a due date of 20th Apr, like it's really gonna come on that date anyway!! (My first was 10 days early, second 3 days late...) Hope you April ladies are all really well. Oh, and MS seems to have gone HOORAY!!!!
xxx
PS great hints on doppler use from Wobbles here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/58776-doppler-am-doing-right.html


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hooray for going public! lol. Congrats in scan!


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> oh melllly wonder if it's fate lol, writing which team you'll be in in blue, dodo do do dodo do do do. LOL and if ya get the menaing of that your better than me (supposed to be twilight zone, lmao)

I actually got that LOL!

And quite funny that I didnt actually realise that i wrote that in blue in my sig, how strange! x


----------



## mellllly

claire-eedie said:


> Hi Guys!
> Well I've had my scan and gone public, so I guess it's really happening now!
> My consultant has given me a due date of 20th Apr, like it's really gonna come on that date anyway!! (My first was 10 days early, second 3 days late...) Hope you April ladies are all really well. Oh, and MS seems to have gone HOORAY!!!!
> xxx
> PS great hints on doppler use from Wobbles here:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/58776-doppler-am-doing-right.html

It really does make is real now! And congrats on going public!

I am blatently pregnant now cant hide it LOL! I need to put an updated tummy pic on as not put one on since 5 weeks and grown a fair bit since then


----------



## Shinning_Star

awwwlook forward to your bump pic, i need to put one up too. LOL maybe we shld have a few pages of everybody's bumps, be nice to hav as well just as a record.

I've heard of people measuring with toilet roll sheets too, maybe we shld try that?


----------



## claire-eedie

Shinning_Star said:


> I've heard of people measuring with toilet roll sheets too, maybe we shld try that?

Ooh, how does that work? I'm intrigued!! Do you just use it like a measuring tape? Sounds quite bizarre!!
:rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Got my private scan today, 2pm :D can't wait. should get a good pic from this one hopefully. x


----------



## navarababe

Good luck. x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Got more than a good pic :D Got 4d live view, 6 images, and a DVD to take home! Wow it was fantastic. Boo is all fine, growing as he should be, doing trampoline's on my womb - but damn I can't feel it yet!


See 1st trim for pics :D


----------



## claire-eedie

Wow! That sounds amazing! Do you mind if I ask how much it cost you?
xxx


----------



## LittleBee

Hello!! How's everyone? Tomorrow is my 16 week scan hoping to see my baby's sex! I know it's early but some of my friends did see it even before the week 16...
Fingers crossed!! I want a girl...but I feel it's a boy!!
Sammie great news!!
Shinning_Star I don't know for the toilet paper but I think doesn't save me from getting fat!!! I have a wide bump and it's getting bigger!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL congrats sammie thats lovely, was it expensive?

The toilet sheet test, Well you literally just wrap toilet tissue around you and count the sheets. LOL I didn'ty do it with my first but have heard loads of people oing it, I think I was abt nine sheets when I was ten weeks, haven't tried since.

Mayeb I shld try again hehe, it's kinda a progress thing, to see how sheets you get up to increase each week.

Good luck bee for tomoro hunni!


----------



## journey

Hello ladies! Well, I'm in second tri now - yayyy, and while I have a fabulous bump when I'm naked, I mostly just look bloated when wearing clothes, which is a bit annoying. I'm ready for people to say, "Ooooh, you're pregnant - how far along, do you know what you're having? How do you feel?" You know, all the gushing that pregnant women get! 

I have pregnancy insomnia, again. Had it with my son too and it totally sucks. I'm going to try going to bed an hour and a half later than normal to see if I can sleep through. I'm also going to start doing pregnancy yoga before bed to see if that helps calm me down.

M/s is gone but I still get a yucky taste in my mouth that doesn't go away after everything I eat - blech.

I have been so active, running around, lifting stuff and bending. Hopefully my bean is handling it all ok!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## klaire1982

hi everyone 
im due on the 17th of april so makes me 14 weeks!!
im getting excited now :happydance:


----------



## LittleBee

Hey!! No news from yesterday's scan..:( Baby is fine, growing wellbut couldn't see gender!!! Doc saw a little piece of something but couldn't say if it was the umbelical cord or his little thing! 
I got so mad...so I've arranged a private 3D scan next week to finally see him or her!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey Ladies,

I popped in a week or so ago but haven't been back since, so thought I'd say hi.

I went for my (incredibly late) booking appointment last week and the m/w was ace - I really got on with her. 
Unfortunately, due to other problems, all my care has to be consultant-led so she reckons I won't see much of her :(

Still not got my first scan date which is a bit annoying 'cause I'm 14 weeks + now... ugh!


----------



## meg

hiya pink cabbage, hopefully you should get your scan date really soon - if not, dont be afraid to call them and chase them up! hope everything else is going okay for you - uni and such like! take care!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey all, Welcome newbiese and others turning back up again. Am glad all is well with everyone and their bumps. I can't believe it 17 weeks OMG! It's so weird! Don't think it's gonna be long until can see the kicks either. It's one hyperctaive baby. LOL

Had pregabrain the other day and went to town on the wrong day for my bloods appointment, LOL df still teasing me! Anyway will try again tomor, on the right day, and am also getting some new clothes too, YAY! 

ON hols next week, from MOnday, So I will try and update before I go but am gonna be busy packing, washing and chores! DOH! (oh plus wireless connection is dodgy so can't use lap top after 7pm. DF usually on pc!) So have a nice week, all unless I get on again.

Hugs April bumpies!

xxxxx


----------



## LittleBee

Hello April mums!! Wish you a nice weekend!!


----------



## mellllly

hey littlebee! 

how is everyone feeling? im looking forward to an extra hour in bed tomorrow
i cannot believe how unbelievably quick this is is going, baby will be here in no time!!
3 weeks until my next scan - cant wait xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

It was only £85 for a reassurance scan, prices went up for 3d, downs syndrome etc. reassurance after 20 weeks is £95, its not tooo bad for piece of mind :D

feeeling quite well. nausea at night now and then, tired and sleeping by 8.30! glad your all well!


----------



## LittleBee

How' s everyone?? I'm having a lazy afternoon on my couch and I have to write my masters thesis..I'm so bored!!! I have a terrible headache that doesn't go away...and my internet connection is driving me crazy!!!Maybe hormones???!!
Can't wait till tomorrow 3D gender scan!!!
Hugs!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

good luck - enjoy!!


----------



## LittleBee

Hey!! I'm sooooo happy...we went for the private scan yesterday and we found out we're having a little *prince*  
GP put me a week earlier so new EDD is 31.3.09. Said baby is bigger for a 17 week and now I'm 18week 1 day.
So I guess I'm moving to the March '09 thread! But I'll visit you 'cause...you never know ..31 March is sooo close to April!!
Hugs!!!!


----------



## journey

Woo hoo - congrats Little Bee!

My round ligament pain is annoying as heck but other than that I feel ok. I'm ready to feel kicks, flutters, hiccups - anything that shows Shim is moving! My next scan is in a week and a half - I hope we find out what we're having then!


----------



## meg

so exciting everyone!!:happydance:


----------



## LittleBee

Hi! How's everyone? Any scan update?
Hugs!


----------



## sheepy

Hi LittleBee, had my scan last week and I'm having a girl! All looking good so far, felt my first kick last night which was amazing, I'd been feeling flutters for the last few weeks but the kick was great.


----------



## LittleBee

That's wonderful!!! You felt it??At what week?


----------



## sheepy

I'm nearly 18w 3 days weeks (not sure where my ticker has gone!). I didn't expect to feel it that early - although not felt it again since - must have been the way I was lying in bed! It was weird, felt it once, wasn't sure I'd felt it, then it happended a 2nd and third time in a row. It really is amazing.


----------



## sheepy99

Now I know where my ticker went, was not logged in as sheepy99 (had another one as sheepy but had problems with it so set up a new one)


----------



## danapeter36

Hiyaaaaaaa!

I am due April 19th, hope everyone is well.
Sending big hugs.
Dxx


----------



## LittleBee

Hey April moms! Is everything OK here? I felt the baby kicking!! It was so strange!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Back off of hols. had good time but traumatic journey home! I see I have alot of updating to do! I'll get there.

Littlebee, you best keep popping by, lol, me betting it'll still be an april baby! hehe, not to jinx it at all, LMAO!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im glad you had a good time on hols :) x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi everyone. Not much to update, feeling pretty ok, headache now and then still. S-Star, hows your headaches??

Getting a bump, pics in bumps :D

Little Bee - when did you have flutters? if you felt a kick awesome :D


----------



## journey

Hey ladies! Hope you all had a good weekend!

So I haven't really felt strong kicks, but a couple of times when I've been lying flat on my back I've felt some small kicks or kinda like a heartbeat. My son was totally not active at all in the womb. He was content to just chill out most of the time and I only felt his kicks at night right before going to sleep. I hope this one is a little more active, for comfort sake.

I have my next scan a week from tomorrow - can't wait! I know its a little early but hopefully we'll be able to find out what we're having!


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning everybody! Welcome back Shinningstar bet you had a great time! I don't know what to expect with this pregnancy...maybe you're right maybe not!
Sammie I felt bubbles at 17 week but wasn't sure, but since then I'm really convinced I feel him but not big kicks!
I put him music with the headphones on my belly and I feel him!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey everyone I'm due 8th April, got my second scan on 24th of this month & I'm soo excited!!!!

April can't come quick enough!

Love Ashleigh xXx


----------



## Lu28

Hi girls!:hi: How are you all getting on? I'm fine, starting to get my bump now I think, my tummy muscles are too tired to hold it all in anymore!:rofl: The only thing I'm really suffering with at the moment is heartburn, I have it pretty much all day and all night which isn't fun but if that's the worst of it then I'm not complaining.

Still waiting to feel first movements but I could hear some kicks when I was using my doppler last night so hopefully I'll feel them soon too, really can't wait!

Have my regular 4 weekly check with my GP on Friday and he'll probably do a scan then and my official 20 week scan is on 24 November but we're staying on Team Yellow I think.

Huge :hug: for you all!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I think all updated, and great news looks like shelleylu who posted on page 12 has had another :bfp: looks to be due in July!


----------



## navarababe

Hey everyone, just thought id update as havent been on here for a lil while. How are u all? Good i hope. Anyone getting excited yet? I was at the midwife yesterday and heard lil ones heart beat. So i am REALLY chuffed hehe. Got MEGA back ache tonight tho :( 

Hope everyone is doing good, and would love to catch up :) 

Still looking for another msn/text buddy. Im due on the 24th April, been confirmed now :D xx


----------



## v2007

navarababe said:


> Hey everyone, just thought id update as havent been on here for a lil while. How are u all? Good i hope. Anyone getting excited yet? I was at the midwife yesterday and heard lil ones heart beat. So i am REALLY chuffed hehe. Got MEGA back ache tonight tho :(
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good, and would love to catch up :)
> 
> Still looking for another msn/text buddy. Im due on the 24th April, been confirmed now :D xx

Hi, im sorry i dont know ur name, just wanted to say ur due on same day as me. 

Victoria x x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well I think today my baby was lying horizontally, sideayas on, if that makes sense cos I look HUGE today and also had chronic back ache and bugaboo must have been sitting on my bowel cos even after a poo it still feels like i need anotehr one! Little bugaboo literally kicking S** out of me! LOL

Anyway though I'd add my mahoosive bump picture! Well i think it suddenly looks mahoosive!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/kayaanne/cameraphone036.jpg

19+3


----------



## LittleBee

Hey where is this thread?!! Up up up!!!
How's everyone? I'm a little worried with some blood tests that I have to repeat but I will survive  I suppose!
Nice bump ShinningStar~!!

p.s. OMG another box in my ticket!! I'm sooo thrilled!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just wondering if any one has one of them April badges, Cos ive seen them from Nov - feb but dont no if you just get them in 3rd tri? Anyone Know?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Heyyyy!!
Im due April 15th find out sex on dec 5th....cant wait!!!

Bored of bein pregnant now!!

Does anyone live in south london!?? xx


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning everyone!! I'm so happy, I had my blood test results and everything is OK. How are u all?


----------



## journey

Glad everything is ok LittleBee!

Well, I had my follow up scan for my nuchal screening, which was basically a level II scan with bloodwork. My little man (Yes, it's a BOY - legs wide open for all to see!!!!) wasn't cooperating when it came to trying to see his spine and heart so I have to go back for another scan on Monday. One thing that does concern me a little is they found what is called an echogenic focus in his heart, which looks like a white spot on the scan. They're finding these more often as ultrasounds become more sophisticated, but it can be a soft marker for Downs. However, it's the only marker I have at this point, so the doctor assured me that on its own the baby probably doesn't have Downs, and it won't cause any heart problems down the road. So, hopefully Boy X is ok.

I probably mentioned this earlier but the advanced maternal age "diagnosis" when you don't decide to have an amnio means you get LOADS of scans! I've had 3 so far, I have another one on Monday, and I have two more scheduled in December, but I think I'm going to cancel one of them. I love all the chances to see my little man growing!

Hope everyone is doing ok - have a great weekend!


----------



## sam*~*louize

im doing fine and eating hence rubbish typing. still waiting my 20week scan date, everyone seems to have tyheirs already!


----------



## meg

journey did you get put forward at your scan?


----------



## journey

Meg, I wasn't really put forward. They don't really change the due date if it's within a week of what they calculate from your LMP. But my cycles aren't the normal 28 days, they're 35, so I always thought it was stupid to go by my LMP instead of when I ov'd. Based on my LMP, my EDD was April 10, using my ov date, I would be due April 17, but the three scans I've had have all measured the baby to be due around April 13! So when anyone asks when I'm due, I just say sometime in April!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

sammielouize said:


> im doing fine and eating hence rubbish typing. still waiting my 20week scan date, everyone seems to have tyheirs already!

I haven't lol! I don't get my anomoly scan until 23 weeks, on 3 dec.


----------



## LittleBee

Hi all!! 11 days to go for my big scan!!


----------



## meg

journey said:


> Meg, I wasn't really put forward. They don't really change the due date if it's within a week of what they calculate from your LMP. But my cycles aren't the normal 28 days, they're 35, so I always thought it was stupid to go by my LMP instead of when I ov'd. Based on my LMP, my EDD was April 10, using my ov date, I would be due April 17, but the three scans I've had have all measured the baby to be due around April 13! So when anyone asks when I'm due, I just say sometime in April!!!

Cool, i see! My EDD going by LMP was 12th April, but using ov date, 19th April. So I chose to stick with 19th April - I think that's most accurate and thats what my scan put me at! confusing eh!! hope you're keeping well!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Going by LMP i should be 6th april, but scan put me at 26th lol! hey ho

everyone seems to have a date set for 20 week scan is what i should have put, sorry for confusion.

anyone around 17 week mark got movements yet? Boo is being a monkey!


----------



## LittleBee

Hi Sammielouize! I felt baby around 16-17 weeks..but not big moves! 
How's everyone? I'm feeling hungry...OMG I need to eat!!


----------



## claire-eedie

Hi all! I'm really hungry too, and I look ginormous already!! I've been feeling little movements for a while now, but I'm getting impatient for them to turn into proper kicks! (and then, as my OH says, I'll be complaining about them!!)
Hope you're all OK! 
Claire xxxx


----------



## mellllly

eeeek - scan day for me!!!


----------



## claire-eedie

Ooooh, good luck Mellllly.... bet it'll be fab!
xxx


----------



## sjnams

Umm, hi :hi: is it ok if I join the group? I'm due April 14th and I have my next scan this Friday. :D

:hug:


----------



## LittleBee

Good luck Mellllly...waiting for your news!!


----------



## mellllly

hey ladies! Well I am back - everything is fine, have a low lying placenta so I have to go back at 32 weeks for another scan to check if it has moved - fingers crossed!

I am on team PINK!! Yay! Had a feeling it was - her name will be Sophie Grace

I hope all you lovely april mummis are well! Who's scan is next??


----------



## v2007

Congrats on ur pink bump.

My anomoly scan aint for ages:hissy:. Its not till the 15th December. Ill be 21 wks by then. 

V x x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls, 

Went into hosp today cos was gettin bad cramps, turns out i got a urine infection, and bit of a high blood pressure but that was cuming down while i was there thank god!!!
my arms are all bruised from givin blood!1boohoo lol!!

I wish the next 4 months go soooo quick i hate feelin so poo all the time!

Hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## navarababe

Im not sure when my next scan is. They havent sent it through the post yet, cant wait till they do. Thinking wether to buy a doppler for my birthday on friday, do u's guy's think its worth it? x


----------



## mz_jackie86

navarababe said:


> Im not sure when my next scan is. They havent sent it through the post yet, cant wait till they do. Thinking wether to buy a doppler for my birthday on friday, do u's guy's think its worth it? x

I would recommend buying one, but just check when it hears the heartbeat cos i bought one at 16 wks and it dnt pick anythin up till 21 weeks...gutted!! xx


----------



## LittleBee

Congrats Mellly!! Hope everything goes suuuper!


----------



## Shinning_Star

YAY, for the little girl MELLLLY Lovely. Sorry I haven't been updating folkes had alot of things on my mind, it will be done soon enough, and hi to all the new april mums, who have popped by to say hello.

Yep, I'm starving and feeling like this pregnancy is mega dragging. LOL can't wait for 38 weeks already, haha! 

Was in hospital sunday with headaches and protein in my water, all ok for now, but they keeping their eyes on me. But nothing to worry about just yet. Lo has got an ear infection so he's off school for a week, until anti b's have been completed. 

I felt bigger movements at 17-18 weeks, although they are few and far between, my lo doesn't grace me with their presence very often, lol! It's usually noticable when I first get up in the morning, r befor i go to bed at night, or after a mars bar! LOL

love & Hugs


----------



## sam*~*louize

20 week scan 9th december 2.30 :D


----------



## bootyb

hiya can i join u april mums... im due on the 24th april nd my 20 week scan is on the 10th Dec at 2pm :happydance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

anyone had burning when urinating? dont want to make a new thread lol, uti possibly? do i need to get appointment or flush myself with water or ....

ta girlies


----------



## v2007

sammielouize said:


> anyone had burning when urinating? dont want to make a new thread lol, uti possibly? do i need to get appointment or flush myself with water or ....
> 
> ta girlies


Sounds like a uti, loads of water n cranberry juice. thats shud clear it up. 

V x x


----------



## v2007

bootyb said:


> hiya can i join u april mums... im due on the 24th april nd my 20 week scan is on the 10th Dec at 2pm :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: another lady due on the same day as me. 

Welcome. 

V x x


----------



## Lu28

Congrats on your pink bump Melly!!!:happydance: And welcom SJ and bootyb!!

My next scan is on Monday 24 November but I think we'll be staying on team yellow, boo!!


----------



## LittleBee

sammielouize said:


> anyone had burning when urinating? dont want to make a new thread lol, uti possibly? do i need to get appointment or flush myself with water or ....
> 
> ta girlies

Hi Sammie. You should have a urinary test and culture to see if you have an infection and what kind of bacteria is. It doesn't go away only with water you may need antibiotics if it's serious or it can reach your kidneys. I had it twice and got antibiotics. You should always drink water though 2 liters/day!
:hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

sammielouize said:


> anyone had burning when urinating? dont want to make a new thread lol, uti possibly? do i need to get appointment or flush myself with water or ....
> 
> ta girlies

Hey hun i have a UTI and have needed to go on antibiotics for it, so go get it checked out as drinkin water wont really do anythin if its bacterial.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Thanks girls, midwife phoned me today to change an appointment so I asked her. Have to take a sample for testing tomorrow, will find out when I see her, guess go from there. She said drink plenty.

It seems to come and go, so will wait and see, thanks x


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning!!! Hope everyone is fine!! 5 days till my 2nd trim. scan!! Baby is moving around at night...it's strange feeling...keeps me up all night!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey sammie, cranberry juice does help, and can get rid of it in early stages, one who has many many uti's. But it is best to get it checked as it can get very very painful if left alone. 

Welceom new people, I am working on updating all info now please forgive me! I can't help it don't know where my time goes.


----------



## Shinning_Star

All updated girlies,

hannah.... i think i got an april badge while i had it from the blinkies setion right at bottom of the home page for baby & bump. You can request one there too.

journey, congrats on little boy, how lovely, I still have no idea what we're brewing! lol

mellllly, already said congrats on the pink bump but didn't say how nice the name is, it's a lovely name. here's hoping that your placenta stays where it is huni!

mzjackie, sorry to hear your not feeling great, keep an eye on bp, mine shot up towards end with first ds, I know what you mean I just can't wait either.

Hey nice to see you over here sj, hope scan went well i did check in your journal but you hadn't been back on.

Love & Hugs to all


----------



## Arlandria

Hello Mummy's!!

Can i join the April 09 Club?? 

I am due 30th!!! Got my 2nd scan on 4th Dec :happydance:

Loads of love and sticky stuff
Cass & Bump XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Shinning_Star

yeah welcome i'll pop you on after my kebab! hehe


----------



## Mummi2b

Heyaaaaaaaaaaaaa im due on the 13th April i got my 20 week scan on tuesday :D Dnt wont be able to be told the sex :( No tell policy SUCKS!

:D:D:D:D:D:D


MWAHSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Shinning_Star

All added, and updated. Welcome girlies, I've just had a huge kebab and am well and truly full up. finally found a drink that doesn't make me sick, even been having toruble with water. So been drinking fizzy water with hint of lime, and seems to do the job and stops me from potentially becoming dehdrayted. (I did with my first and ended up hossie!)


----------



## sam*~*louize

There are so many of us due in APril! Not that I check other months threads but seems to be squillllllions of us :D Bump pics updated x


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> mellllly, already said congrats on the pink bump but didn't say how nice the name is, it's a lovely name. here's hoping that your placenta stays where it is huni!

Thanks - we love it!

I need my placenta to move out of the way though! (it covering the birth canal) meaning if it hasnt moved at 32 weeks I wil be booked in for a C Section :cry: 

Hope all april mummies are ok! xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

woohoo i moved another box :D hope your all well


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH Mellllly didn't realise was literally that low, is it likely it will move out of the way? When I asked abt my placenta and where is was, to see if was anterior again she said it's was and once it's somewhere it's not likely to move again ?? Hope it does mov for you.

I'm good, thanks hope all over april mummies are good. I've been busy busy again! I can't believe how much i've had to do since thurs just not stopped.

xxxx


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> OH Mellllly didn't realise was literally that low, is it likely it will move out of the way? When I asked abt my placenta and where is was, to see if was anterior again she said it's was and once it's somewhere it's not likely to move again ?? Hope it does mov for you.
> 
> I'm good, thanks hope all over april mummies are good. I've been busy busy again! I can't believe how much i've had to do since thurs just not stopped.
> 
> xxxx

The guy that done the scan said that it has lots of time too move out the way, Its not totally covering but covering it enough so that she will not be able to come out naturally if it doesnt move :cry:

Do you think if I stand on my head it will move!? LOL! Or perhaps she will kick it out of the way!

My mum bought us a cute set from BHS today so cute, its lovely buying pink stuff xx


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning everyone!! I have my PIL visiting and doing all the washing, cleaning of the house and I sit on a couch watching them!! It's so funny what they can do for their grandchild!!
How's everybody doing? I'm having the scan in 2 days!!So excited!!I want to see him moving around!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww melllly yeah one of reasons I'd like to find out? BUT alas we won't be, as I won't be able to keep secret from df, and he doesn't wanna know. Bless him!

Trouble is I'm looking for trends, lol. BUt april mommies seem to be having equal shares of girls and boys so far, Was wondering those of us that know, tell me again and I'll add it to our front page if you don't mind!

Love & Hugs xxxx


----------



## bootyb

v2007 said:


> bootyb said:
> 
> 
> hiya can i join u april mums... im due on the 24th april nd my 20 week scan is on the 10th Dec at 2pm :happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: another lady due on the same day as me.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> V x xClick to expand...

WoW hun thanks :) nd soz fo rhte l8 reply lol :happydance:


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning!!
Shinning_Star u don't know yet? Or you prefer not to know? I have a feeling that your bump is pink, I don't know why!!
My scan is tomorrow, still have PIL visiting but I'm getting bit uncomfortable..they're leaving tom.
hugs!


----------



## bootyb

Shinning_Star said:


> *Username:*.......................*Date of *:.........................*Important dates:*...............................*Due Dates:*.....
> 
> 
> 
> sazza121..................................................................................next app please..............................26/03/2009
> 
> 
> Shinning_star...........................................................................2nd scan 01/12/2008.......................01/04/2009
> 
> Bootyb....................................................................................2nd Scan 10/12/2008.......................02/04/2009
> Mellllly.........................................29/07/2009............................2nd scan 17/11/2008.......................02/04/2009
> Emmylou......................................16/07/2008.............................Scan 13/11/2008.............................02/04/2009
> Flitty...........................................29/07/2008.............................next app please..............................02/04/2009
> Sheepy99.....................................26/07/2008.............................next app please..............................02/04/2009
> 
> Owo............................................28/07/2008.............................2nd scan 24/11/08...........................04/04/2009
> 
> Ang.............................................29/07/2009.................................................................................07/04/2009
> 
> HannahGraceee.........................................................................Scan 24/11/2008..............................08/04/2009
> Little Bee......................................28/07/2008............................next app please................................08/04/2009
> queenmummytobe......................................................................Scan 24/11/2008..............................08/04/2009
> 
> lyndsey3010..................................................................................................................................09/04/2009
> 
> Helenbun2005................................03/08/2008.................................................................................10/04/2009
> 
> Lu28........................................... 26/07/2008............................Scan 24/11/2008..............................11/04/2009
> 
> hopeful3.......................................................................................................................................12/04/2009
> 
> Journey........................................06/08/2008............................Scan app 11/11/2008........................13/04/2009
> 
> mummi2b.................................................................................Scan app 25/12/2008........................13/04/2009
> 
> 
> mummy&bump................................................................................................................................14/04/2009
> SJnams........................................................................................................................................14/04/2009
> 
> mz_jackie86.............................................................................Scan app 05/12/2008.........................15/04/2009
> 
> beckster.......................................08/08/2008............................next app please................................17/04/2009
> Klaire1982.....................................bfp date please.......................Next app plse..................................17/04/2009
> Meg.............................................08/08/2008............................next app please...............................17/04/2009
> 
> danapeter36.................................................................................................................................19/04/2009
> 
> claire-eedie...................................................................................................................................20/04/2009
> 
> EmmaRB..................................................................................next app please................................21/04/2009
> mummy to be.................................................................................................................................21/04/2009
> 
> Sarah_george...........................................................................next app please................................22/04/2009
> 
> littletiger......................................14/08/2008..................................................................................23/04/2009
> Marshmallow.................................02/09/2008............................next app please.................................23/04/2009
> 
> Janisdkh......................................17/08/2008..................................................................................24/04/2009
> navarababe...................................................................................................................................24/04/2009
> v2007..........................................12/08/2008............................Scan app 15/12/2008........................24/04/2009
> 
> Sammielouize............................................................................Scan app 09/12/2008........................26/04/2009
> 
> Laura--x......................................25/08/2008.............................next app please...............................29/04/2009
> 
> Cassandra................................................................................Scan 04/12/2008..............................30/04/2009
> 
> 
> Love and Luck and loadsa sticky super glu!

hiya Shinninstar jes noticed that my due date is recorded wrongly. Im due in the 24/04 not the 2nd lol. Can u pliz change it. thanks.


----------



## mellllly

Good Morning! My next scan is at 32 weeks - 9th Feb 
Can you update?

Just a quick drop by today to say hi! I am at work x


----------



## Lu28

Hi girls! Had my scan yesterday which was amazing!!! Everything's ok and we got some brilliant pictures.

My EDD has been changed to 3 April, would you mind changing that for me Shining Star?? Thanks!


----------



## sam*~*louize

My midwife seems to think im more like 20 weeks than 18 by whatever they feel in your belly height lol! So we'll see on scan date next time! I got told they don't change your EDD though????? explain anyone cos my EDD would then make me 42 weeks and 2 over is 44 :O:O:O


----------



## LittleBee

Hi all! I had my scan app. yesterday. Everything is good, baby is healthy. No pics for now as he didn't want to turn. I'll arrange a new app. for a private scan maybe next week so I can get photos and DVD too. 
Hugs


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Guys! 
Just letting you no my next midwife appoiment is 24/12/08 christmas eve LOL :)(Can you addd please) x 
Good luck everyone in all your pregnancys x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow everyone is changing their due dates hehe. Booty b, I wil edit after this post hunni,

Lu your back inline with me again, well ok two days difference, Little bee so glad got to see your baby.

No we don't know sex, haven't had second scan yet, but even so we're not finding out as df doesn't want to know. Alot of people have said a pink bump, I originally thought pink but now thinking it might be blue, I just have no clue!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Meant to say sammie, if it's two weeks difference I wld query it cos if you were to go late, baby wldn't be induced until four weeks over due and thats not good for baby? 2 weeks big difference??? I mean a few days fare enuf, but considering they are the ones who put you back anyway??? Hmmmm, well hope you c sort it.

Love & hugs


----------



## EmmaRB

Hi,

I haven't given you my bfp or next appointment - sorry! BFP was 13/08 and my next appointment (20 week scan) is on Monday, 1/12 - so can't wait. Wasn't sure originally if we'd find out but definitely going to now. I'll let you know if there are any changes to edd then. Thanks for keeping us all updated. 

Em x


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL no worries, trying to keep it updated! LOL. My scan was gonna be on 1 dec but had to change it cos was too close to school dropping off times! So now on the 3 dec. Hope all goes well, and look forward to hearing all abt it.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Shinning_Star said:


> Meant to say sammie, if it's two weeks difference I wld query it cos if you were to go late, baby wldn't be induced until four weeks over due and thats not good for baby? 2 weeks big difference??? I mean a few days fare enuf, but considering they are the ones who put you back anyway??? Hmmmm, well hope you c sort it.
> 
> Love & hugs

that's what i thought!!!! probably just needed toilet or something and was pushing belly up! LOL


----------



## LittleBee

Hey! How are u all? My back is killing me these days!! Can't do anything!


----------



## bootyb

not too bad jes got stomach pains....


----------



## Shinning_Star

So where is everyone! Anymore people know the sex yet, or are we still on mellllly with her pink bump?

I've put the decs up this weekend, lol climbed up ladders and moved furniture! LOL wanted to surprise df. He came in said it looked lovely, but wasn't sure he liked the idea of me moving furniture and climbing ladders. LOL oh well done now ha ha!


----------



## journey

I found out 3 weeks ago I'm having a boy, lol.

I'm feeling pretty good these days, other than feeling like I'm carrying a bowling ball in my pants! I'm starting to get to the point where it's hard to get comfortable when sitting or laying down and I'm still not sleeping all that great but I'll survive. I haven't been unusually emotional but last night I was watching Bridget Jones' Diary and bawled for the last half of the movie! It didn't help that it was 1 AM and I couldn't sleep!

My next dr. appt is Dec 12 and my next scan is Dec 30.


----------



## kikib1979

Im due April 21 2009 and live in Scotland id love to chat with other mummies to be.

my details are on my profile for IM 

:bfp:

:hug:

Kirsty

or feel free to email me


----------



## sam*~*louize

all ok here really, period type pains today! but have gone now, feeling tiny movements here and there, want them to get stronger now. as you can see from the time of this post, managing to stay awake past 9pm too!


----------



## kikib1979

Its all so exciting but nerve wracking to isnt it.


----------



## klaire1982

right i havent updated anything for a while i just cant seam to get the hang of this lol
my bfp was on 13/09/08 im due 17th april o9 my scan is on the 10th december and i have antenatal clinic on the same day at hospital then ive got midwife on the 17th dec then the gtt test on 9th of january lol alot of info i know lol 
i was looking for a buddy on msn whos around the same dates as me if u would like to be my buddie send me a message and ill give you my msn addy


----------



## Arlandria

Rarr - I got my 2nd scan tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## PuffinMuffin

Hi, 

Can I be added to the list?
Got our BFP on the 6th August 2008, and i'm due on the 17th April 2008. Next scan is at 32wks (growth scan) on the 23rd Feb 09.

thanks!
xxx


----------



## LittleBee

Private Scan for pics tomorrow!! Hope to see him dance so we can write it on DVD!!


----------



## mellllly

Little Bee and Cassandra! How exciting! Let us know how you got on!

Cassandra - are you finding out what you are having? x


----------



## Shinning_Star

kikib1979, hi welcome aboard. If you want me to pop you on liate and let us know your bfp date and any up and coming appointments.

LIttlebee and cassandra hope all goes well, have fun!

Welcome also to puffin muffin, and I'll add your dates on klaire1982

Things ok here, going through a tired phase and very lethargic! Bump not getting any bigger. LOL well at least it doesn't seem like it is.

Glad your ok now sammie, I have managed to stay up until ten thirtish most nights now, but as a result I'm abs shattered now! LOL

love & hugs to all xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Just updated, and reaslied have to cancel my glucose test cos it's my little boys reception year christmas concert. Not missing that for anything! Have to ring them in the morning! 

Got next mw app at 28 weeks, then a hosp check at 32 weeks, for bp protein etc. And the end of feb also got to see an anetheisist re epidural cos I'm soooo over weight! 

Grrrr this is a bit of a sore point for me, cos I know I'm bigger but I wldn't think I was that over weight to need so many extra tests, I mean people have seen pics of me, unless I'm not seeing myself. But I'm only a size 18 and usedto be before before preggo boobs a size 16 top! It really frustrates me! GRRR!


----------



## sam*~*louize

aww dont worry Sstar, they like to over react i think. 16-18 is fine.

Had bad headache thurs and not very well, went to do some shoping and had to come home. achey heavy legs, dizzy, coughing, pains in back and belly :(

scan tues so that will settle me


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww, hope your ok sammie! Keep an eye on headaches etc although a bit early for pre eclampsia be aware of visual distortion and keep eye on tummy pain.

Hope your ok, nothing worse than headaches! I never found out what triggered off mine! But doc gave me codydamol. and it really got rid of the pain!


----------



## LittleBee

No pics with this scan too.. baby was hiding his head with his hands and was totally on his back..He only showed us his balls and his legs. We only saw part of the nose and then he hid it..
I think he's very shy and doesn't want fotos. Plus...the doctor's dvd player was damaged the time we went for the scan..sooo bad luck. So..no dvd too. I wanted to cry that day, I was so sad. I have only the 17th week scan. My hospital GP wants to see me in 2 weeks just to reassure baby's health and I hope he turns for a quick pic!


----------



## navarababe

Hey not to sure whether to put this in here, but im still looking for a text/msn buddy from the uk due around the 24th April...anyone wanna be mines??


----------



## sam*~*louize

Too tired to upload pics and do a thread! But im on ....






TEAM












PINK!!!!!! (her words "it has no boy bits") hehe. we vcouldnt see any either!!!!

xxx


----------



## mellllly

sammielouize said:


> Too tired to upload pics and do a thread! But im on ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK!!!!!! (her words "it has no boy bits") hehe. we vcouldnt see any either!!!!
> 
> xxx


Yay - welcome to team pink!!!

Do you have any names? x


----------



## navarababe

Im on team
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Pink im over the moon my lil girl is healthy, lets hope it stays that way x


----------



## mellllly

navarababe said:


> Im on team
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .Pink im over the moon my lil girl is healthy, lets hope it stays that way x


Yay another Pink Bump! Congrats!!


----------



## v2007

Scan on Monday 15th, thank God ive waited 11 long weeks to find out if Spud is blue or pink

V x x


----------



## LittleBee

Congrats for the pink bumps!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hi all,

Been told I have to see a anethesist re epidural. Not that I want one, but cos my bmi is a little over they feel I need to have a special app.

This whole bmi thing really pee's me off tbh. I'm not the hugest person on earth and they just sem to be making me out to be morbidly obese and really gets on my tits! Not like I'm even that huge I'm a size 18 ffs. RARRRR not size 30! But apparently cos I was 0.5 over what they call normal, (never mind taking into account body build etc, I was 12 stone and a size 12 thats how heavy I naturally am.) I am at risk of dying of heart failure so it seems cos I'm just sooooo fat! Sorry mini rant over but it just gets my goat!

Anyway congrats on the pink bumps, hooray! It would appear rght now pinks outweighin the blues, but we don't really have many sexes divulged yet! hehe

Hugs to all!


----------



## meg

yeah bmi is a load of crap - but I guess we just have to go with it eh?

Midwife explained to me that it was so a canula could be put in, just incase they had trouble finding veins if it was an emergency etc - and as my veins are v tiny (as well as having a high bmi) I thought it would be for the best.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well they never have trouble finding my veins!

I just think the new your pregnant just get on with it care system is somewhat hypercritical. Women have been having babies for years, large or small and I wldn;t like to say who was more at risk in the past? It just seems in todays society they throw all they can at you abt being a perfect slim build, which is not perfect for everyone. My ideal weight is 12 stone, I look good at 12 stone, but some people obvs look better at six-eight stone and others perhaps higher. I just think seeing as they practising go with the flo it's natural they can interfere quite alot!

Anyway lol never mind!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Gosh that made me think.. i just check my bmi from what the midewife said on scale wheather im overweight normal ect ect.. Im overweight occurding to that. 

im gonna start eating a tad more healthy.


----------



## Laura--x

Hey Hun
can u please update me
had my 20 week scan today and am on team pink :)
have to have a scan at 28 weeks if you want to put that info in..
thats on 5th feb xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

How come you got an extra scan at 28 hun x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im team yellow btw x


----------



## journey

Well ladies, I have very sad news. I went into preterm labor over the weekend and ended up delivering my baby, but he was stillborn. He was perfectly formed and beautiful. I am so devastated and heartbroken.

Anyway, I won't be hanging around, not sure what my future plans are. It looks as though I have an incompetent cervix, even though I was able to deliver my first son with no problems. I wish the rest of you a safe and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## v2007

Hi, Can u add me to Team Pink please. 

My next appointment is on the 19th December. 

Thank you. 

Love and :hug: to you and your bumps. 

V x x


----------



## v2007

journey said:


> Well ladies, I have very sad news. I went into preterm labor over the weekend and ended up delivering my baby, but he was stillborn. He was perfectly formed and beautiful. I am so devastated and heartbroken.
> 
> Anyway, I won't be hanging around, not sure what my future plans are. It looks as though I have an incompetent cervix, even though I was able to deliver my first son with no problems. I wish the rest of you a safe and healthy pregnancy.


Im so so sorry, my 2nd daughter died last year so i know your pain :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

V x x


----------



## sam*~*louize

SO very sorry to hear that journey, wish you well x


----------



## mellllly

journey said:


> Well ladies, I have very sad news. I went into preterm labor over the weekend and ended up delivering my baby, but he was stillborn. He was perfectly formed and beautiful. I am so devastated and heartbroken.
> 
> Anyway, I won't be hanging around, not sure what my future plans are. It looks as though I have an incompetent cervix, even though I was able to deliver my first son with no problems. I wish the rest of you a safe and healthy pregnancy.


I am soo sorry to heat that my thoughts are with you hun! x


----------



## LittleBee

Sorry for your loss Journey. Get well soon!


----------



## Shinning_Star

:sadangel: Thoughts and prayers with you and the family journey, so sorry to hear your sad news. :sadangel:


----------



## meg

so sorry to hear that journey. thinking of you.:hug:


----------



## navarababe

So sorry to hear that hun, my thoughts and prayers go out to you. :hugs: x


----------



## sheepy99

:hug::hug: So sorry to hear that journey - my heart goes out to you


----------



## LittleBee

I wish everyone a happy and warm X-mas!! Lots of joy and happiness!
Hugs!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Merry Christmas girlies and partners and bumps!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

MERRY
CHRISTMAS
GIRLIES

oh & btw, my 28 week appointment is 14th of jann :) Thanks hunn x


----------



## v2007

Hi, can u add my nxt appt it on the 2nd Jan for my GTT :hissy:

Thank you. 

V x x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi everyone. Can I join in even if I live in the US? 

If so, thank you very much and I'm on team pink.

Journey~ I'm so sorry to hear of your loss hun.....BIG :hug:


----------



## mellllly

Hope all you april mummies had a great christmas! xx


----------



## navarababe

How are all u april mummies to be? xxx


----------



## mellllly

tired LOL!

how are you? x


----------



## navarababe

Lol yeh im good, wanting new year to hurry up cause once its next year hopefully our time wil go in a bit quicker, as i think the past few weeks have went in real slow x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi April mummies!

I thought I had joined this thread but obviosly not!

Can I come in?

Im on team blue, due 29 april!

My next important date is 30th Jan at 6pm for my 4d scan woohoo!!:happydance:

Hope evryone had a great xmas!:hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Did wonder where you were jacqui, your the only due date i remember cos its close to mine and your north wales of course! lol

I got admitted to hospital, bad pain in belly and back. All fine now, thinking I had kidney/urine infection so on antibiotics and its cleared. GOD it hurt!!! doing well, heartbeat was great so Im happy

Hope your all well x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey gals, and welcome jeffswife! 

I've updated, sorry it's gone all wiggly, lol but now two colours can't quite get it all in sync, can you tell it's all trial an error hehe!

I'm feeling great crimbo was lovely! I don't think my bump is growing much though!

I've been really really naughty too, cos I went to my Mum's I didn't have the GTT test (didn't want it anyway, lol) and now notsure whether to bther re-booking or not! Second I forgot I had a mw app yesterday, so I missed that too and again not sure can be bothered to re-book. I've heard heartbeat everything is fine, I'm getting regullar movements all day well above 20 movements, got no swelling and generally feel quite good, so might just leave app for now. Maybe re-book aound 30 ish weeks! I honestly can't be bothered, the only thing I need to do is book into ante natel classes.

Anyway thats at all I'll update right now, feeling great just wish my bump was bigger hehe, but all in time, it doesn't worry me!


----------



## MelanieSweets

:happydance:Hello all, 

I am joining this thread as i am also in the 'due in April catagory' woooo .... how quickly is time going ??? 
I am in team Blue also ... xx M xx:happydance:


----------



## navarababe

Welcome hun :happydance: 

When u due?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thankyou hun, I am due on April 14th ....argh! 
hehe ... I see your due on 24th April, do you know what your having yet ?? 

:cloud9:


----------



## sam*~*louize

everyone well! ?


----------



## navarababe

MelanieSweets said:


> Thankyou hun, I am due on April 14th ....argh!
> hehe ... I see your due on 24th April, do you know what your having yet ??
> 
> :cloud9:

Yeh having a little girl :happydance:

u?


----------



## MelanieSweets

navarababe said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou hun, I am due on April 14th ....argh!
> hehe ... I see your due on 24th April, do you know what your having yet ??
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Yeh having a little girl :happydance:
> 
> u?Click to expand...

I am having a little boy yay!! xxx


----------



## navarababe

Awwww thats sweet. I just wish april would hurry up lol. Im inpatient


----------



## MelanieSweets

Tell me about it ... first day bk at work today honestly my back is killing and had a strange tummy ache all day really uncomfy early night with my dream genii maternity pillow me thinks hehe


----------



## navarababe

_Lol. I felt guilty, as i had lazy day as usual  _


----------



## LittleBee

Hey there!! Happy new year to everyone! I'm back from X-mas vacation, eat a lot and need a break from family reunion!! Are u all ok?
Hugs!


----------



## navarababe

*Hey littlebee. Did u have a nice time? Happy new year to u 2. Im just plodding along, time dragging in lol. but apart from that im good ty hun x*


----------



## v2007

Hope your all well ladies and babies. im 25 wks today and the end cant come soon enuf, ive got GD and Spud is weighin in at 2lb 2oz already EEK. 
If she gets too big a section will be done, not my 1st choice but hey ho. 

Hope all your pregnancies are going well. 

Wonderful thread you have done. 

V xxxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey,

All good here, saw midwife today, baby is head down, not engaged and back toback (ughhh again. lol) But heartbeat fine, measurements fine. All adding up to dates etc!

I asked mw about stitch pains I've been getting on my side and she wasn't worried then tell her about my braxton hicks and how they give me a little pain low down again she wasn't worried said all normal! So baby is fine, we're fine. We'll just keep plodding along.


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning!! Hope everyone is fine!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

gosh it's gone quiet here!!! Where are all 60 plus of us lol!

midwife 5th feb


jacquii where are you getting your 4d done? and how much if you don't mind?


----------



## mellllly

I was thinking it has gone very very quiet on the April Mummies front!

Only 11 weeks to go for me!! And 7 weeks left of work! Not that I am counting or anything haha

How long has everyone else got left of work?


----------



## MelanieSweets

gone really quiet here .... your right !! I have 9 weeks left until I leave on maternity leave wooop woop :happydance:I cant wait although I could really just pack up now if I am honest but hey we can't get everything :)


----------



## hayley x

A lot of people are posting in april mummies in 3rd tri maybe thats y? I dont think ive posted in this thread before!! 

Im working up to my due date but i only work part time, I want to do more hours but my OH wont let me as Ive got to make sure his son is ok haha, and im on my feet all day as I work in a shop!!

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## navarababe

im still here plodding away lol. Glad to hear everyone is good. does anyone else think january has flown in?


----------



## mellllly

navarababe said:


> im still here plodding away lol. Glad to hear everyone is good. does anyone else think january has flown in?

yes - I dont know where it has gone!! A month ago we were paniking about Christmas!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Im hoping to work to 3 weeks before so I got about 11 weeks left, might get a ticker going :)

Hope your all well girls and bumps x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girlies:hi:
Sorry, I forgot about this thread:blush: naughty me...:dohh:
well Im getting fatter and fatter and my back is in bits and my spd is starting to kick in:cry: Ive been for a support belt and find it helps if I am walking alot but no good to wear around the house as I cant sit or bend in it.
I was measured last week at my 25 week app with midwife and I am measuring a week ahead. She also said 'oh he's going to be a big one' how can she tell that when Im only measuring 1 week ahead, ok ok I know I look like Im ready to drop but still....................

well my 4d scan is creeping up quickly..omg I cant wait!!:happydance:

How is everyone else?


----------



## MelanieSweets

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hi girlies:hi:
> Sorry, I forgot about this thread:blush: naughty me...:dohh:
> well Im getting fatter and fatter and my back is in bits and my spd is starting to kick in:cry: Ive been for a support belt and find it helps if I am walking alot but no good to wear around the house as I cant sit or bend in it.
> I was measured last week at my 25 week app with midwife and I am measuring a week ahead. She also said 'oh he's going to be a big one' how can she tell that when Im only measuring 1 week ahead, ok ok I know I look like Im ready to drop but still....................
> 
> well my 4d scan is creeping up quickly..omg I cant wait!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else?

Bless you hun .... when will you be coming over to the third tri ?? .... You must be cited about the 4d scan .... i so want one but there about £100 arent they?? 

I am huge too ....but only grown in last week and its all at the front ... feel like such a weeble takes me half an hour just to get off the sofa hehehe x :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

does anyone know where i can get a check list for baby stuff online??? xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

hmmm baby check list online you mean one for items required? I'm sure theres a few available, but can't say I've looked myself. 

Well I'm officially a little i can't explain, my bump seems so small compared to my son and although this one i think is a girl, wld still like a biggun, lol littluns scare me!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shining star you will be sorry you said that!! lol!

I had a smallish bump with my last dd up until 34 weeks then I grew huge!! I Dont think I grew as big as I am now though at 38 weeks when I was induced!:dohh:

God I hope they induce me at 37/38 weeks this time, I'm scared:huh:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

MelanieSweets said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies:hi:
> Sorry, I forgot about this thread:blush: naughty me...:dohh:
> well Im getting fatter and fatter and my back is in bits and my spd is starting to kick in:cry: Ive been for a support belt and find it helps if I am walking alot but no good to wear around the house as I cant sit or bend in it.
> I was measured last week at my 25 week app with midwife and I am measuring a week ahead. She also said 'oh he's going to be a big one' how can she tell that when Im only measuring 1 week ahead, ok ok I know I look like Im ready to drop but still....................
> 
> well my 4d scan is creeping up quickly..omg I cant wait!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Bless you hun .... when will you be coming over to the third tri ?? ....Click to expand...

I am going to come over when I move upto my 3rd to last box...:happydance: Its about 26+5 I think, so I will be over then!

Our 4d scan is costing £160 as we are going for the best package,lol...im sooooo excited..its a week tomorrow. Cant beleive Im gonna see baby Leo's face!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow, you really that big now, haven't seen a recent bump pic, mind haven't checked ur journal for a while.

No I kinda like having a big baby, hehe. I dunno maybe nostalgia who knows, reminising over my son. We'll see hey I just can't imagine growing that much feel soooo tiny. lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

I have grown so much in the last week and have had swelling this is really happening now ....... scarey stuff!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

BUmp - come on wake up april girlies! 

Currently feeling rubbish, cold for a week, headache tonight (not had one in ages:( ) BH type tightenings and weeing minutes after going!

You all ok?


----------



## mariucha77

Hi, can I join you (a little bit late I know!!). I'm due April 29th. I can't believe it's less than 3 months from now. 
just a question.. when do you plan to prepare the hospital bag and wash baby's clothes?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello everyone ... yeh lets wake up this thread a bit!!! I am fine thankx sammielouize how ru ??

Evening mariucha77 .... and welcome .... never to late hun, we also have an april mummies thread in 3rd trimester :) xx 

I am not doing hospital bag until about 32 weeks i think ... :) its really hitting home now :hissy:


----------



## meg

omg we're all actually due really soon!:shock:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohh no i forgot to update my appointment its today :rofl:

ill tell my next one later on when ive been x


----------



## MelanieSweets

How did you get on Han ?? 

I always get a nervous excited feeling when i have my appointments x


----------



## HannahGraceee

It was ok - she messured me but didnt tell me how many! :( lol but all is fine! cant bealive ive only got 4 more MW appoinments to go 

ohh and my next one is 25/2/ x


----------



## MelanieSweets

How exciting ... i am getting really scared .... 

i have to get a bigger car, we have to phone my mans mum and see if she has ordered cot and get my mum to get pram, get hospital bag ready argh!!! 

has ur babe turned do you know ??


----------



## Shinning_Star

OK I am a rubbish admin person, haha! I just can't spemd too much time on lap top cos baby don't like being hunched up or boots me when laptop near my belly! Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

All things good here, baby kicking turning and all sorts, had ot cancel and re-schedule my anathesists cos was the day we had all our snow, am having two weekly app just to keeo an eye on bp due to last pregnancy but all seems fine. My next apppoinment is mw, and hosp same day. prob checking the same things, but have to go to the hosp cos they need to sort out anahesist etc.OH grrr.

[email protected] off now as need sleep, busy day tomor up school, ctahc ya all soon, and I WILL read through and update front page real soon!


----------



## sam*~*louize

ANyone got their bags packed yet? Got a small case but need to put stuff in it now, is everyone doing an "in labour" then "afterwards" bag? I was going to put it all in one, but not realy thought about it either! 

Baby moving lots, has days where she's quiet though, then makes up for it next day. Tiredness and achey back kicking in, but can't grumble realllllly. 

How are all you girls feeling ?


----------



## Shinning_Star

I am putting it all in one I think, I kinda have all the stuff in one place but need to actually organise it properly, but shld it happen now DF at least knows where it all is! LOL. I haven't washed baby clothes yet, and gonna leave it for another couple of weeks, I have new nighties front fastening and toiletries all in cupboard. I just gotta find a bag thats suitable!

How am I feeling..... Well am complete emotional wreck, everything is making me cry and worry! I'm tired back into bed by nine, squashed, baby suddenly seems to be taking loads of room up, and terrified at the prospect of trying to fit a family of five in a two bed flat! EEEKKKK! All in all, hmmm guess feeling bit pants tbh! OH well not long!


----------



## sam*~*louize

poor thread !


----------



## Shinning_Star

I know I do keep opping back only to find now one been on it anyway! 

SHAmeful!


----------



## Cymrukelz

measuring the baby- how do they do this?
they start measuring me next week! x


----------



## sam*~*louize

You need to get a ticker hun! Then we'll know how many weeks you are.

Thinking your about 20 weeks and talking about fundal height - they use a tape measure from top of your pubic bone up to where your uterus stops

if you like flat and push from boobies down you;ll feel a hard bit on your belly, that's where uterus is up to


----------



## Cymrukelz

oops sorry. im 32 weeks now and never been measured yet?! x


----------



## v2007

I had my growth scan at 30+5 and my Spud is on the large side weighing in at 4lb 11oz, the average at 32 wks is bout 4lb. 

I have got another 1 on Wed. 

But all growth scans give an estimate they are not 100% accurate. 

My Fundal height is showing 4 weeks in front. 

HTH. 

V xxxx


----------



## bootyb

I have been measured since i was 28 weeks...every 2 weeks...had my last measurement taken on friday at 32 weeks nd the midwife sed i was 32 weeks spot on.


----------



## Cymrukelz

my mid wife appointment was rubbish today! im now 32 weeks and 1 day!
first of all- had to wait over 2 hours- then it wasnt our normal midwife- she just put a measuring tape over my bump and wrote it down but didnt say anything. i dont have another appointment for another 4 weeks! grr x


----------



## spicysugar

hi all i am 34 weeks due 24/04/09 dont know how to get a text buddy can you help thanks


----------



## danapeter36

Hiya!
Go to third trimester board, to 'April Mummies' its a VERY active thread. Just say hi and that you're looking for a text buddy and I am sure we can find you one!

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi April Mummies,
I've just got a text from Shinning Star asking me to let you know that she's been admitted to hospital this morning, as she lost some water and is 1cm dilated. She's got to stay in 24hours to see if it all starts by itself, or possibly be induced early next week if not. Will let you know if I hear anymore.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Niki im gonna copy and paste your message on april mummies in 3rd tri :) x


----------



## NikiJJones

Shinning had a little girl last night at 3 mins to nine. 7 pounds 3.5 ounces. No name yet.
She's "Over the moon"!!!!

HUGE CONGRATS Shinning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------

